# Mista'a on a Mission



## Mista (Oct 3, 2006)

After reading musclepumps cutting journal I thought I might keep track of my progress. Just under 2 months till summer starts and its time to cut up a bit after a few months of bulkn. Have not weighed myself yet, will do tonight. Im guessin around 76kg (168) Not wanting to loose much, wanting to keep my muscle. Target weight 70-72kg (154-159)

Keep you posted


----------



## Mista (Oct 4, 2006)

Weighed in last night 76.2kg (168). Been taking creatine again for the last 4 days so my numbers might jump around a bit. Had pizza last night to celebrate the start of my diet. All good from here in...


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

Love to eat pizza the night before my diet. Kinda gives me one last hurray before starting. God I hate cutting. Best of luck to you though.


----------



## Mista (Oct 8, 2006)

Have eaten good. Was drinking from thursday night, took friday off work and drank till sunday night. Weigh in again tonight but not expecting much. Have to stop drinking.


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

You think.....haha. Boozing dont get you to much, other than a big ole belly. But seems like you get ya a pretty good time with it to.


----------



## Mista (Oct 9, 2006)

77.7 (171) My weight can go up or down about 2.5kg (6) daily sometimes. Never been above about 78 (172).


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Hope things are well.......


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2006)

78.7? Hope its just water retention. Started mild cardio. Start taking thermogenic in two weeks. Stopped drinking last two nights. Think im sorting it.


----------



## Mista (Oct 18, 2006)

77.5 (171) Been eating good. Drinking lots of water. Been going to bed earlier and feeling better for it.


----------



## Mista (Oct 19, 2006)

78. Had a little less energy working out last night. Ate clean all day then was talked into drinking last night. 

Went home tanked and made a footlong sandwich before bed.  

Had a good night tho. Looking forward to the weekend, workout again tonight then the weekend off. Maybe do some mild cardio.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

So did you do any boozin over the weekend?


----------



## Mista (Oct 23, 2006)

Double D said:


> So did you do any boozin over the weekend?



Yep  

A bit actually. That is what is holding me back. My meals are good but drinking is what stuffs me up. Im going to try only having a couple Friday and Saturday nights instead of all weekend.


----------



## Mista (Oct 23, 2006)

77.2


----------



## Mista (Oct 23, 2006)

Started thermogenics today. My experience is they only work with perfect diet. Hopefully the thought of wasting my money will stop me drinking so much.

Have no car now, so will be getting around to friends on a push bike at nights and on the weekend. Should help with fitness and fat loss.


----------



## Mista (Oct 24, 2006)

77.1


----------



## Mista (Oct 25, 2006)

77.1 (170)

Seeing abs more, but arms feel a bit smaller. I hate that when cutting. Hard workout last night. Went for a 15min walk after workout.


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

Post that workout.......Glad to hear you are progressing.


----------



## Mista (Oct 25, 2006)

Bike riding tonight. Friday off, lift Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Mista (Oct 25, 2006)

DB seated shoulder press 6x4
Bent over rows 3x8
DB standing alternate shoulder press 6x4
Squats 3x8
Single arm row 3x8
Calves 3x10
Sit ups 3x20
Weighted crunches 3x8


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

Pretty good little workout. Wheres the weights? Sorry to be harpin, kinda wondering what you are workin with.


----------



## Mista (Oct 25, 2006)

Im not posting weights.


----------



## Mista (Oct 25, 2006)

Lately been eating..

Breakfast

Eggwhites and two eggs, whole grain toast

Snack

Fruit /
Weet bix /
Ham and beef on whole grain bread /
Tuna

Lunch

Tuna and mixed salad /
Chicken and vegetables
Meat and salad wholegrain roll


Snack

Fruit /
Weet bix /
Ham and beef on whole grain bread /
Tuna

Dinner

Either chicken, or beef, fish a bit lately with
Vegetables (brocolli, beans, pees, carrot)
Sometimes rice or potato

PWO shake


----------



## Mista (Oct 25, 2006)

A bit of olive oil on the vegies and salad


----------



## Mista (Oct 25, 2006)

Breakfast 7.00
Snack 9.30
Lunch 12.15
Snack 3.15
Dinner 6.15
PWO 8.00

Before cutting i would usually eat something around 11-12 before bed.
Been avoiding this. Showing results.


----------



## Mista (Oct 25, 2006)

Havn't had a drink this week, cant wait for tomoro night. Trying to limit myself to 10 drinks instead of the usuall 15-20. That will be my cheat meal besides chinese for dinner the other night. Going to the pub for lunch in a hour, getting a steak and salad. YUM.


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

You are one hell of a drinker.......why no weights? All it shows is improvement over an amount of time.


----------



## Mista (Oct 25, 2006)

Just got back from the pub. Steak was great! Had to control myself, dinner rolls and deep fried potato. I did good, was waiting for my food and was really hungry so i cut a roll in half... and my food arives. Put the roll to the side.


----------



## Mista (Oct 25, 2006)

Double D said:


> You are one hell of a drinker.......why no weights? All it shows is improvement over an amount of time.



Yeh I can drink. Lately about 50 a weekend. Thats got to stop.

No weights so people cant say I lie or am weak. I know what I lift and keep it consistent.


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

My first question is are you female? My second is y do u care? I'll believe whatever u write.


----------



## Mista (Oct 25, 2006)

Double D said:


> My first question is are you female? My second is y do u care? I'll believe whatever u write.



No I'm male. I dont know why I care. Im not weak at all, stronger than all my friends bar maybe one or two. 

I have been working out differently this time. The last couple times (going back up to 5 years) resulted in injuries due to continually upping weights and my body not addapting.

This time I have only been going up when it feels easy. I can lift more than I could before. I know I could lift more tho.

After I finish cutting I will start bulking and may keep record then. Until then I will keep my weights the same and if they come easy I will either up reps or weight.


----------



## Double D (Oct 26, 2006)

Hell no one is going to make fun or call you a liar theres no reason to. Hell its the internet. U know?


----------



## Mista (Oct 26, 2006)

77 even


----------



## Mista (Oct 26, 2006)

Yesterday

eggs and toast

weetbix

steak and salad

glass of milk

chicken and salad wrap

chicken


----------



## Mista (Oct 26, 2006)

Went for a bike ride after dinner. Was exhausted after so ate 1/4 of chicken when i got home, about half hour before bed.


----------



## Mista (Oct 26, 2006)

Weight hasnt dropped much but im sure %bf has. Upper abs are starting to show good. If this keeps happening I may not drop as much weight as predicted. Maybe 74kg (163) will be enough. I just want all abs showing.


----------



## Mista (Oct 26, 2006)

So far today

Chicken kiev

Apple

Going to have

Tuna, tomato, lettuce wrap

Protein drink

Either chicken or tuna with
salad or vegetables


Friday night which means DRINKING!

Working out Saturaday and Sunday mornings.


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2006)

I hear you on the Friday and Saturday drinking.  Got to be done does'nt it?
How can you find the energy or will to workout on a Saturday morning after a night on the sauce??  I always have to wait at least til mid afternoon to start hammering the weights.


----------



## Mista (Oct 29, 2006)

goob said:


> I hear you on the Friday and Saturday drinking.  Got to be done does'nt it?
> How can you find the energy or will to workout on a Saturday morning after a night on the sauce??  I always have to wait at least til mid afternoon to start hammering the weights.




Saturday mornings workout was good. I had heaps of energy. Sunday morning was a different story, had to put it off till tonight.


----------



## Mista (Oct 29, 2006)

Friday night = 10 drinks 

Saturday = 20 drinks and 2 pizzas 

Sunday = 12 drinks


----------



## Mista (Oct 29, 2006)

Had alot of energy Saturday morning. Actually upped some weight and did 2x6 and then a 1x8 on the lifts I upped and stuck with 3x8 for the others.


----------



## Mista (Oct 29, 2006)

The diet went out the window this weekend. Back to it this week and hope the weekend didn't stuff everything up. Will weigh in tommorrow night.


----------



## Mista (Oct 29, 2006)

Saturdays workout

One arm Benchpress 2x6, 1x8
DB shrugs 3x8
Concentration curls 2x6, 1x8
Upright rows 3x8
Hammer curls 2x6
Flat chest flies 3x8
Overhead tricep extension 2x6, 1x8


----------



## Mista (Oct 29, 2006)

Tonights workout will be similar to this exept -



Mista said:


> DB seated shoulder press 6x4
> Bent over rows 3x8
> DB standing alternate shoulder press 6x4 *Different shoulder press instead*
> Squats 3x8 *Lunges instead*
> ...



This will be followed by 10mins of walking or slow riding


----------



## Mista (Oct 29, 2006)

I did deadlifts on Saturday also. 3x8


----------



## Mista (Oct 30, 2006)

Didn't do legs last night, will do tonight.


----------



## Mista (Oct 30, 2006)

Diet is good today besides breakfast

Spaghetti bolognese

Tuna, onion and tomato

Tuna and salad

Apple

Some type of meat and vegetables

Protein shake


----------



## Mista (Oct 31, 2006)

Didn't do legs again becuase they have been sore. I thinks its from all the riding and walking I have been doing. Cant think of anything else that would have strained them. Will just wait till next scheduled leg day.


----------



## Mista (Oct 31, 2006)

Ate a footlong sandwhich last night before bed. Didn't touch any lollies or chocolate, good considering it was halloween. Besides that diet has been good.

So far today I have ate

Egg whites, 2 whole eggs and tomato vegetable soup

Ham and cheese multigrain sandwich

Tuna and Apple

Ham and cheese multigrain sandwich

Will eat beef kebebs and fried rice for dinner.

Try not to eat anything after my last meal at 6.15

Go for a ride after dinner for 15 minutes


----------



## Mista (Oct 31, 2006)

Will start doing morning HIIT for 25 minutes twice a week, starting next week


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

I like doing HIIT 2-3 times a week at 20 minutes instead of 25 especially starting off. But thats just what I do. I work my way up to longer times.


----------



## Mista (Oct 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> I like doing HIIT 2-3 times a week at 20 minutes instead of 25 especially starting off. But thats just what I do. I work my way up to longer times.



Funny you say that, I was going to do 20, but thought I should push myself more. I think I will do like you do and work my way up, especially because its HIIT no just running at a pace.

Thanks


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Exactly, besides take it slow, dont burn yourself out.


----------



## Mista (Nov 1, 2006)

76.9


----------



## Mista (Nov 1, 2006)

Mista said:


> One arm Benchpress 2x6, 1x8
> DB shrugs 3x8
> Concentration curls 2x6, 1x8
> Upright rows 3x8
> ...



Will be doing this tonight but change hammer curls to regular culs.


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

You know you could ditch the final 2 exercises and do 3-4 sets of dips, just a suggestion.


----------



## Mista (Nov 1, 2006)

Double D said:


> You know you could ditch the final 2 exercises and do 3-4 sets of dips, just a suggestion.



Will this be more effective / equal to what im doing? Sounds like a good idea if so.


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

I think so, simply because dips are more of a compound exercise. In my opinion I get alot more out of dips then I do the other lifts. Besides dips are such a mass builder. I would do like 4 sets. If BW is to easy do some weighted.


----------



## Mista (Nov 1, 2006)

Double D said:


> I think so, simply because dips are more of a compound exercise. In my opinion I get alot more out of dips then I do the other lifts. Besides dips are such a mass builder. I would do like 4 sets. If BW is to easy do some weighted.



You convinced me to try it.


----------



## Mista (Nov 1, 2006)

Food eaten so far today

Eggs and ham and wholegrain toast

Weetbix and skim milk

Ham and cheese toasted sandwhich

Can of tuna

Will eat steak and vegetables for dinner

Protein shake


I know there is not enough fruit or vegetables in here.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

I was getting ready to comment on not enough fruits or veggies, but I cant talk I dont get enough either! Other than that your diet isnt horrible on my standards, however Jodi may tell you differently! My diet is never that strict unless I am cutting.


----------



## Mista (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> I was getting ready to comment on not enough fruits or veggies, but I cant talk I dont get enough either! Other than that your diet isnt horrible on my standards, however Jodi may tell you differently! My diet is never that strict unless I am cutting.



I could get more EFA's and fruit and veg. I try to get as much protein as I can, but still not enough really.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Weight=grams of protein

Whenever it comes to good fats I take a ton in whenever bulking. Also I think the majority of the people could get more fruits and veggies.


----------



## Mista (Nov 2, 2006)

76.8

Had 9 beers last night, oopsy. Atleast I didn't go home and cook up a feed at 1am.

Will be drinking this weekend no doubt, try not to eat so much to make up for it.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Well to be honest I think it wouldve been beneficial to eat something. I know whenever I used to go out all the time I used to drink a bunch of beer and not eat for hours that cant be good for anything but dehydration and muscle starvation.


----------



## Mista (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well to be honest I think it wouldve been beneficial to eat something. I know whenever I used to go out all the time I used to drink a bunch of beer and not eat for hours that cant be good for anything but dehydration and muscle starvation.



I will def eat. I will eat the same amount of protein throughout the day. Carbs will try to be kept low throughout the day and maybe none in my last meal. Meal 1 and 2 small, 3 normal, 4 normal, 5 small. This is an attempt to balance the protein / carbs / fats and calorie ratio for the day.


----------



## Mista (Nov 2, 2006)

So far foods eaten today

3 eggs and baked beans

Weetbix and skim milk

Chicken, egg and bacon, lettuce

Glass of milk

Will eat Steak, eggs, vegetables

Protein shake

12 beers


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

Bacon??? 
12 Beers???

Brother to actually get 100% serious the beer has to be limited to at a minumum once a week. I know its tough, but it is what it takes.


----------



## goob (Nov 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Bacon???
> 12 Beers???
> 
> Brother to actually get 100% serious the beer has to be limited to at a *minumum* once a week. I know its tough, but it is what it takes.



Thats right, to follow the Double D plan fully, the more beer the better. Top off with Bailey's, greanadine and sambuca cocktails, and you'll have the body of your dreams..............just like his.  

Being serious though, I don't think two sessions a week will cause to much problems, as long as you eat very well for the remainder, and put in the work.
You got to have fun, right?


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

Not true at all. Alcohol only leads to being lathargic and ultimately leads to being overweight. Its simple not to many people whenever they drink dont eat. If a person is to eat they need to still try and choose correctly, but it just never happens. If you must drink make it a diet beverage and some hard liquor. Alcohol just like candy, pizza, hambugers, etc. can be used in moderation. 2 times a week is not moderation. Once a week is enough for anyone. Just simply have to decide do you want to build quality muscle and have an easy time doing it....or would you rather party it up and have a tough time maintaining a good bf % and being dehydrated is also not fun either. Now I went to college for 5 years and am now out. I did my fair share as well. But I did keep it to once a week for the most part. And always at the end of a night I would drink a ton of water to keep from being dehydrated. Not to mention I always had some steak in the ice box before bed.


----------



## goob (Nov 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Not true at all. Alcohol only leads to being lathargic and ultimately leads to being overweight. Its simple not to many people whenever they drink dont eat. If a person is to eat they need to still try and choose correctly, but it just never happens. If you must drink make it a diet beverage and some hard liquor. Alcohol just like candy, pizza, hambugers, etc. can be used in moderation. 2 times a week is not moderation. Once a week is enough for anyone. Just simply have to decide do you want to build quality muscle and have an easy time doing it....or would you rather party it up and have a tough time maintaining a good bf % and being dehydrated is also not fun either. Now I went to college for 5 years and am now out. I did my fair share as well. But I did keep it to once a week for the most part. And always at the end of a night I would drink a ton of water to keep from being dehydrated. Not to mention I always had some steak in the ice box before bed.



Some good suggestions, especially on the steak before bed.  After a night out i knock back 1\2 gallon of water, but generally don't eat anything, maybe some egg whites.  Sure it'll make it harder, but if the diet is super strict, then i don't see a problem, especially if your not looking to become big, just cut. Ok, maybe I was a little off on the 2 sessions, but your only young once, and once the weekend lands............

Speaking of which, have a good one guys.....


----------



## Mista (Nov 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Bacon???
> 12 Beers???
> 
> Brother to actually get 100% serious the beer has to be limited to at a minumum once a week. I know its tough, but it is what it takes.



Yeh I know. It was actually more like 15. I only went to bed at 6am. With the bacon that is kind of a cheat for me, sometimes I will have bacon and eggs as a special.

I enjoy drinking but its a social thing too. I have tried going out to friends on the weekend and as soon as someone realises I dont have a drink they ask why Im not drinking then continue to talk me into going to the bottleo. I dont take much to be convinced.


----------



## Mista (Nov 3, 2006)

76.5


----------



## Mista (Nov 6, 2006)

The diet went out the window lately. It was my dads 50th birthday party on Sunday. And his birthday on Monday. Which ment eating and drinking alot. Had cake for the first time in about 6 months. Had a good time tho.


----------



## Mista (Nov 6, 2006)

Have had pains in shins. Feels like the muscles to the outside of the bones are really bruised or something. Went for a walk last night and started really hurting after about 1 minute. Lucky a friend drove past and gave me a lift to where I was going. Was ment to do legs last night but gave it a miss till tonight. Will try doing deads, squats, lunges and calve raises if I can.


----------



## Mista (Nov 6, 2006)

Diet has been good today

Lean beef

Apple

Coleslaw and lean beef for lunch

Protein shake

Some type of meat and veg for dinner


----------



## Mista (Nov 6, 2006)

From fit day, this is the last weeks "where did my calories come from"

Fat:27% 

Carbs:35% 

Protein:19% 

Alcohol:19% 

*NOT GOOD*


----------



## Mista (Nov 6, 2006)

This is the weeks Vitamin intake (not including my daily multi)

Fat-Soluble Vitamins  
Nutrient Units Intake RDA *% RDA *
Vitamin A mcg_RE 1515.2 1000 *151.52 *
Vitamin D mcg 2.6 5 *52.09 *
Vitamin E mg_ATE 10.93 10 *109.29 *
Vitamin K mcg 53.69 70 *76.7* 

Water-Soluble Vitamins  
Nutrient Units Intake RDA *% RDA *
Vitamin C mg 62.74 60 *104.56 *
Thiamin mg 2.59 1.2 *215.65 *
Riboflavin mg 4.25 1.3 *327.03 *
Vitamin B-6 mg 4.26 1.3 *327.42 *
Vitamin B-12 mcg 10.13 2.4 *422.24 *
Niacin mg 48.11 16 *300.67 *
Folate mcg 565.77 400 *141.44 *
 Trace Minerals  
Nutrient Units Intake RDA % *RDA* 
Iron mg 21.48 10 *214.82 *
Zinc mg 18.31 15 *122.05 *
Selenium mcg 247.32 70 *353.32 *
Copper mg 1.84 --- --- 

Major Minerals  
Nutrient Units Intake RDA *% RDA *
Calcium mg 953.76 1000 *95.38 *
Phosphorus mg 2105.3 700 *300.76 *
Magnesium mg 497.85 400 *124.46 *
Sodium mg 5812.2 --- --- 
Potassium mg 4485.2 --- ---


----------



## Double D (Nov 7, 2006)

Better get that protein up. I dont think I need to tell ya though.


----------



## Mista (Nov 7, 2006)

Double D said:


> Better get that protein up. I dont think I need to tell ya though.


----------



## Mista (Nov 8, 2006)

76.3


----------



## Mista (Nov 9, 2006)

Last nights workout

Seated shoulder press 3x6
Standing alternate shoulder press 3x6
Bent over rows 3x8
Upright rows 3x8
Shrugs 3x8
One arm bent over rows 3x8
Chinups 1x8, 1x6 (failure)

Went for a bike ride a low intensity for about 20 minutes


----------



## Mista (Nov 9, 2006)

Foods today

Peach

Grapes

2 eggs 1 white and piece of bacon

Cup of brown rice, tuna, tomato, onion

Keish

Cup of brown rice, tuna, tomato, onion

Steak and vegetables

Will be drinking tonight......


----------



## Mista (Nov 9, 2006)

Saturdays Workout

BB Curls 3x8
Skull crushers 3x8
Concentration curls 6x4
Deadlift 3x8
Lunges 3x8
Tricep Extension 3x8
Weighted crunches 3x8
Knee ups 3x8
Calve raises 3x8


----------



## Mista (Nov 12, 2006)

Not happy about the weekend.

After putting Saturday workout off till Sunday bacause I only got 4 hours sleep, I got up Sunday feeling pumped. After warming up started with BB Curls, and could not even get one before my wrist hurt like hell. Any bending of my wrist causes pain;

So I did,

Deadlift 3x8
Lunges 3x8
Weighted crunches 3x8
Sit ups 3x8
Calve raises 3x8

I think I will take some time off and just do HIIT for 3-4/7 days. I think I will stop the Creatine to see what my weight is at. Then try again next weekend.

NOT HAPPY. It did this the other week and I had to put it off. I think I have been taking steps forward and none back. Time for a little break.


----------



## Mista (Nov 12, 2006)

Foods for today

Mango

Eggs and bacon

Apricots

Egg and bacon pie

Protein shake

Fried rice and beef kebabs


----------



## Mista (Nov 13, 2006)

Workout out upperbody is out of the question. Got it a fight last night and I can hardly move my hand. My knuckle on my little finger is pushed back and my whole hand is swollen.


----------



## Mista (Nov 14, 2006)

Found out yesterday I fractued the bone in my hand behing my pinky. Get the half cast off after 3-4 weeks then no lifting for a minimum of 6 weeks.


----------



## Mista (Nov 14, 2006)

I am not happy at all. I feel like eating a large pizza.


----------



## Mista (Nov 16, 2006)

_________________

   Journal CLOSED
_________________


----------



## Mista (Feb 21, 2007)

After my hand healed, i worked out for 2 times then got in a fight and broke my finger. Lifting was put off for even longer. Since then I have been trying hard


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

First post going on 3 months, nice. Good to hear from ya.


----------



## Mista (Feb 21, 2007)

I currently weigh 72kg (159). Which is what I was wanting at the start of this journal. I am back at the weight I was lifting, plus some on some lifts, and starting to feel really good. I have cut drinking back to weekends only. Im trying to get to an even 70kg before I begin to bulk.


----------



## Mista (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> First post going on 3 months, nice. Good to hear from ya.



Yer I was a bit down with injuries but im back. Thanks


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Dont do bulking, it is so hard to get back to where you want to be. Seems like we all bulk gain a bunch and strength cut and am back to where we started or even worse, we could be worse off. Simply try to stay at maintenence and gain strength imo it is best.


----------



## Mista (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Dont do bulking, it is so hard to get back to where you want to be. Seems like we all bulk gain a bunch and strength cut and am back to where we started or even worse, we could be worse off. Simply try to stay at maintenence and gain strength imo it is best.



 That does sound good, Im quite happy with how my body is turning out with my current diet, which is clean rather than calorie restricted. I just wanted some big gains in size. Maybe tweeking my diet, like upping protein, will be enough...


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

I think it is your best bet.


----------



## Mista (Feb 26, 2007)

Last nights workout

BB Curls 3x6
Bench 3x10
Upright rows 3x8
Tricep pulldown 3x6

Didnt have long in the gym, so this was a fast workout. Felt a slight pain in my shoulder so called it quits.


----------



## Mista (Feb 26, 2007)

Tonights plan

DB shoulder press 3x6
SLDL 3x8
Bent rows 3x6
Pull downs 3x6
Seated rows 3x6
One arm alternate overhead press 3x4
Abs crunches 3x20


----------



## Mista (Mar 27, 2007)

Decided to do a backflip 360 on a trampaline

Snaped some ligament in my ankle.

More time of....grrrrrr


----------



## Mista (Apr 17, 2007)

Went to the gym last night, didn't have a plan just did whatever really.

Bench 3x10
Seated Shrugs 3x10
Cable Crossovers 3x10
Pulldowns 3x10
Peckdeck 3x10
Dips 3x10

All were done with moderate weight.

Tonights plan

Chinups 4 Different grips 2x5
Seated Shoulder Press 3x10
Preacher Curls 3x10
Alternate Overhead Press 3x10
Decline Abs 3x15
Maybe Hammer Curls 3x10
Maybe Crunches 3x15

I have been avoiding any standing exercise with extra weight due to my ankle. I will get back into a proper routine after this week, incorporating one legged exercises.


----------



## Mista (Apr 17, 2007)

Second thought I may scrap Decline abs as my feet hold my body and I don't want to stress my ankle.


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Your best bet is to go in with a plan. Going in with no plan will lead to overtraining and maybe even injury.


----------



## Mista (Apr 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your best bet is to go in with a plan. Going in with no plan will lead to overtraining and maybe even injury.



Totally agree.


----------



## Mista (Apr 19, 2007)

Last night was a total upper body really,

Bench 3x10
DB Shoulder press 1x7 1x8 1x8
Rear-Delt Rows 3x10
Behind Pulldown 3x10
Chinups 3x5
Pull ups 3x5
CCurls 3x10
Tricep pushdown 3x10
Dips 3x10
Shrugs 1x8 2x10
Pulley Side Lateral 3x10

This was all done in 1 hour 10 minutes. Felt really good.

Will do something like this tomorrow, then next week go back into a proper split at 3x4-6.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

May want to rethink that! WOW! Cut that in about 1/4 and you would be doing better. Damn brother, thats a ton.


----------



## Mista (Apr 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> May want to rethink that! WOW! Cut that in about 1/4 and you would be doing better. Damn brother, thats a ton.



I know! I don't know what was with last night, I was going to start push / pull / legs but I had tons of energy. I wanted to work till I couldn't lift anymore and thats how much it took. Most weights were the same, bench less because I had no spotter, and some i upped the weight each time to what I usually do but im still surprised I could do it.  Thats why i want to go to 3x4-6 and really up the weight to see what i can lift. 

I need to spend some time over the weekend to suss out a plan.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Sounds good, let me know if you need a hand.


----------



## Mista (Apr 23, 2007)

Saturdays workout was similar to Thursday, complete upper body.

I have decided to try a push / pull / legs routine

Last night I started push;

Bench 3x10
Seated DB Shoulder press 1x8 1x7 1x6
Incline Bench 3x10
DB Alternate Shoulder Press 2x7 1x6
Tricep Pull down 3x10
Dips 3x10


----------



## Mista (Apr 25, 2007)

Was planning on going to the gym yesterday morning because I had the day off. Instead end up staying up all night tuesday and not getting to sleep until 10 last night. 

So tonight after work I will be doing Pull.


----------



## Mista (Apr 26, 2007)

Last night;

Pullups - Chinups 4x15
Upright Rows 3x10
Seated Rows 3x5 1x10
Seated Curls 1x10 2x9
Lat Pull Down 3x10
Shrugs 3x10


----------



## Mista (Apr 29, 2007)

Saturdays

Bench 3x10
Seated DB Shoulder press 3x10
Incline Bench 2x10 1x9
DB Alternate Shoulder Press 3x6
Tricep Pull down 3x10
Dips 3x10


----------



## Mista (Apr 30, 2007)

Last night;

Rode to gym 35 mins each way.

Pullups 3x10 3x10
Upright Rows 3x10
Lat Pull Down 3x10
Seated Curls 1x10 2x9
Shrugs 3x10
Cable Crossover 3x10

I really need to start legs again


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 1, 2007)

Mista I demand pictures of you immediately.


----------



## Mista (May 1, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Mista I demand pictures of you immediately.



Lol, I was thinking about posting some pics, maybe sometime soon..


----------



## Mista (May 1, 2007)

Tuesday

Rode to gym 35 mins each way

Alternate shoulder press 3x10
DB Bench 3x10
Arnold press 1x8 1x6 1x11?
Tricep Pulldown 3x10
Incline Flys 3x10
Dips 3x10
Bench 1x2 1x9 (Dropped weight)


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 2, 2007)

Do you do the alternating shoulder press to hit your back better?  That's the reason I alternate my dumbell bench press.

Oh and you can just IM me pictures that would be fine


----------



## Mista (May 2, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Do you do the alternating shoulder press to hit your back better?  That's the reason I alternate my dumbell bench press.
> 
> Oh and you can just IM me pictures that would be fine



I do it more for the fact I can lift heavy and concentrate on the ROM. I have my palm facing inwards and the weight goes above my head.


----------



## Mista (May 3, 2007)

Last night

Wide grip pullups 3x10
Upright rows 3x10
Seated rows 2x10 1x7 1x3
Seated curls 3x10
Lat pulldown 2x10 1x5 1x6
Hammer curls 1x10 2x5
Shrugs 3x10
Decline situps 1x30 1x20 1x10


----------



## Mista (May 6, 2007)

Friday

Rode to gym

Incline bench 3x10
Seated db shoulder press 1x10 1x9 1x8
Bench 3x10
Arnold press 1x10
Dips 2x10 1x5

Stopped arnold press because it was 8pm and the gym was closing. Failed on last dips because rest was only about 10 seconds between sets.


----------



## Mista (May 6, 2007)

Saturday and Sunday off. Went for a ride Sunday. Decided to become more strict on my diet and cut down on weekend drinking. Waiting for my clen, and after a week or two on it I will weigh in. Its been a while since I been on the scales.


----------



## Mista (May 7, 2007)

Just got back from the gym

Incline situps 3x10
Upright rows 3x10
Seated rows 3x10
Shrugs 3x10
Pullups 3x10
Lat pulldown 3x10
Bicep curls 3x10
Cable crosses 3x10
Bicep curl 1x2


----------



## Mista (May 8, 2007)

Last night decided to switch up movements, reps and weight.

Bench 3x5 PB
Alternate overhead shoulder press 3x7 PB
Lying Tri extension 3x10
Incline DB press 2x5 1x7 PB
Arnold press 3x5
Tricep pulldown 1x10 2x7
Lying flys 1x1 2x1 PB
Low pully flys 2x5

Was spent by the last two exercises. Good workout besides getting a bad feeling in my shoulder, not muscle either. The joint seems to be making alot of crunching when I rotate it. Its still doing it this morning and im a bit worried because I have had shoulder problems before and it felt just like it does now


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 9, 2007)

Pictures.


----------



## Mista (May 9, 2007)

Just got back from the gym

Upright rows 3x5 PB
Seted rows 3x5 PB
Lat pulldown 3x5 PB
One arm pullup 3x5 PB
Curls 3x5 PB
Shrugs 3x10
Decline crunches 2x30
Pullups 2x10
Chinups 2x10


----------



## Mista (May 14, 2007)

So I started my clen Saturday afternoon. Diet over the weekend wasn't the best, got no sleep Saturday night and ate next to nothing on Sunday. Mondays diet was spot on but training was absolute crap. Im considering lowering the dose of clen because I can hardly lift. Heres what I did;

Seated rows 3x10
Lat pulldown 3x10
Upright rows 3x10
Preacher curls 1x10 1x9 1x8
Abs 3x20
Seated under leg flys? 3x10
One arm pullups 2x10
Shrugs 3x10

All were done with a lower weight and struggled. I didnt really get enough sleep over the weekend so that may have something to do with it. Having tonight off and going Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## KelJu (May 14, 2007)

Mista said:


> Just got back from the gym
> 
> Incline situps 3x10
> Upright rows 3x10
> ...



That is a lot of stuff, dude. I'm not trying to mess with you, so take this more as constructive criticism, but maybe you could throw the last set of curls out. Also, I think doing 6 sets of rows coupled with cable crosses is slight over training on the upper back.


----------



## Mista (May 14, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That is a lot of stuff, dude. I'm not trying to mess with you, so take this more as constructive criticism, but maybe you could throw the last set of curls out. Also, I think doing 6 sets of rows coupled with cable crosses is slight over training on the upper back.



Yea the last set of curls was just messing around to see if we could lift the weight, and crosses aren't always in my routine. I was thinking that it was alot of rows. Would you suggest dropping a movement or dropping sets?


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Cut it into 2/3 and you would be ok.


----------



## Mista (May 16, 2007)

Decided to change my routine for a bit.

Last night

Rode to the gym.

Incline 2x8 1x7
Bench 1x8 1x7 1x6
Dips 3x10
Side Raises Supersetted with Front Raises 1x8 2x7


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Nice much better.


----------



## Mista (May 17, 2007)

Last night

Rode to the gym

Pullups 3x10
DB Rows 3x10
Chins 3x10
Cable Rows 4x5 1x10
Shrugs 3x10


----------



## Mista (May 20, 2007)

Been really slack over the weekend. Didn't work out Friday, Saturday or Sunday. Went out for dinner a couple of times, went to the movies, had a couple of birthday parties, went shopping and got laid. Awesome weekend but diet and training was out the window. Hitting the gym hard tonight.


----------



## Mista (May 21, 2007)

Last night I didn't stick to the new program I started because I missed a few days. Instead I did;

DB Bench 2x10 1x9
Tricep Extension 2x10 2x5
Incline DB 1x10 1x7 1x5 1x4
Preachers curls 2x10 PB 1x10

Not much work but my arms were killing me. Im looking forward to getting of the clen as my body feels drained. Weighed in last night at 78.5 (173) which is up 5 pounds from about 6 months ago.


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

Nice slow cut. Nice work.


----------



## Mista (May 22, 2007)

Last night

Seated rows 5x5 1x10 1x3
Upright rows 3x8 1x6
Overhead press 1x10 1x8 1x10
Lat pulldown 3x5 1x10 1x6
Shrugs 3x5 2x10
Abs 3x20
Pullups 2x10 1x6

Going to stick to my new plan from now, starting with legs probably tonight. Should be fun, haven't done any legs in a long time.


----------



## Mista (May 24, 2007)

25/5

Incline Bench 3x5
Flat Bench 1x10 1x9 1x8
Tricep Extension 2x5 1x7
Hammer curls 3x5
Pulldowns 3x7
Preacher curls 1x1 1x7 1x10


----------



## Mista (May 24, 2007)

Plans have been up in the air with my schedule. After this week things should be sorted. No workout tonight, up early tomorrow to hit the gym.


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2007)

Would make it easier if you would post some weights.


----------



## Mista (May 27, 2007)

26/5 Back / Traps / Shoulders / Abs


----------



## Mista (May 29, 2007)

28/5 

Incline Bench 3x10
Pulldown 1x7 2x10
Flat Bench 2x1 1x8 1x9
Tricep Extension 2x7 1x6
Flys 3x6


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

Your killin me with the no weights thing!


----------



## Mista (May 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your killin me with the no weights thing!



:bounce:


----------



## Mista (May 29, 2007)

But seriously, I'm trying to sort out the routine we talked about. Working on days off and which days follow each other. Also P-funk's idea of slitting arms up into the other days. Maybe after I find the right balance i _may_ start posting some weights. Want to get back into doing something like;

Week 1 3x10
Week 2 3x7-8 Up weight
Week 3 3x5-6 Up weight
Week 4 3x10 Up weight from week 1, if I don't get 3x10 finish sets with old weight.


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

Yeah I like P's idea. But then again I always like P's idea.


----------



## Mista (May 31, 2007)

31/5

Preacher curls 3x10
Standing db shoulder press 2x8 1x5 PB
Seated hammer curls 3x7
Arnold press 2x10 1x5
Standing hammer curls 2x3


----------



## Mista (Jun 2, 2007)

1/6

Lat pulldown 3x10
Bent rows 3x10 1x5
Upright rows 3x7
BB Shrugs 1x10 1x7 1x10
Decline abs 1x50 2x20 PB
Back bends 3x10


----------



## Mista (Jun 3, 2007)

Got me some gloves on the weekend, see how they go probably tonight.


----------



## Mista (Jun 4, 2007)

Gym was packed last night, everything was taken when I got there besides one bench. But thats what I wanted.

4/6

Incline DB 1x10 2x10 PB
Flat DB bench 3x5 PB
Tricep Extension 1x10 1x8 1x6
Tri pulldown 3x5
Cable flys 1x10 2x8

Upper was spent but had 10 mins to kill so did some legs for the first time in ages. My ankle wasn't feeling the best and weights could have been more but went till near failure.

Leg press 2x10 (super slow) 1x50
Squat 1x30
Then 3 mins on incline walker.

Overall happy with workout.


----------



## Mista (Jun 5, 2007)

5/6

Arnold Press 1x10 2x5
Alternate shoulder press 1x7 1x6 1x3
Preacher curls 1x10 1x9 1x5 1x3
Incline abs 1x40 1x20 1x10
Incline curls 2x6 1x5
Side Raises 2x5 Light
Front Raises 2x5 Light
Standing bi curls bar only 2x10
Shoulder press bar only 2x10

All were done with 20-90RI, shoulders were killing me..


----------



## Mista (Jun 5, 2007)

I think I'm due for a deload in the next week or two.


----------



## Mista (Jun 6, 2007)

6/6

Rode to gym

Upright rows 3x10
Bent rows 2x10
One arm rows 2x5
Shrugs 3x10
Seated rows 2x3 1x4 1x10
Hypers 3x10
Seated Bent flys 2x5 1x10


----------



## Mista (Jun 11, 2007)

10/6

Rode to gym

Incline 3x10
Flat DB Bench 3x10
Flys 3x12
Tri Extension 3x12
Tri Pulldown 3x12

I dropped the weights significantly. I will do the same for my next two gym sessions.

Went for a ride after gym also.


----------



## Mista (Jun 12, 2007)

12/6

Arnold press 3x12 45 RI
Shoulder press 3x12 45 RI
Preacher curls 3x10 30 RI
Hammer curls 2x10 2x5 30 RI
Side Raises Supersetted with Front Raises 3x5 each 20 RI
Shoulder press with bar only supersetted with standing bi curls 3x10 NO RI
Incline abs 1x30 1x20 1x10

All weights were significantly lower. I have been having trouble with my triceps and elbows, an area where I have never had trouble before. So either tonight or tomorrow I will go light on my back day then give it a few days off completely.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Giving it a few days off sounds like a good bet to me.


----------



## Mista (Jun 12, 2007)

It sucks because I was making good progress, but lately I been feeling drained. I hate taking time off, I think im going to loose too much. But I guess its more 1 step back, for 2 steps forward.


----------



## Mista (Jun 25, 2007)

25/6

So its been nearly 2 weeks without touching the weights for various reasons, but I hit it last night...

Pullups 3x10
Upright rows 3x10
One arm rows 6x5
Shrugs 2x10 1x9
Hypers 3x10
Decline Abs 1x30 1x20 1x10
Lat pulldown 3x5
Seated Bent flys 3x10

Happy with weights used and feeling after time off. Chest and Tris tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Mista (Jun 26, 2007)

26/6

Flat Bench 3x10
Incline 3x6
Tri Pulldown 4x10
Flys 2x10 1x8


----------



## Mista (Jun 28, 2007)

28/6

Alternate Press 3x5 drop then 3x5
Preacher curls 3x5 drop then 3x5
Arnold Press 1x5 up then 3x5 drop then 2x5
Hammer curls 4x5 
Seated curls 2x5
Standing DB Press 3x10 No RI Light (swapping with below)
Standing DB Bicurls 3x5 No RI Light

Everything done with below 60RI. Sets and reps are weird because I haven't done this workout in a while. Overall happy with the weights and response.


----------



## Mista (Jul 1, 2007)

30/6

Rode to gym

Pullups 3x10
Rows 3x5
Upright rows 3x10
One arm rows 3x5
Shrugs 3x10
Lat pulldown 1x5 1x10


----------



## Mista (Jul 1, 2007)

1/7

Wanted to do all shoulders / bis / tris / chest.

DB bench 3x10
Alternate shoulder press 3x5 3x5
Preacher curls 3x10
Dips 3x10 
Tri pulldown 3x10
Flys 3x10


----------



## Mista (Jul 1, 2007)

Tonight I'm doing abs at home, tomorrow is dedicated to legs..


----------



## Mista (Jul 4, 2007)

2/7

Ab work


----------



## Mista (Jul 4, 2007)

3/7 

Legs

Leg press 1x10 2x5 1x0
Squat 3x10 
Calve raises 3x10
Leg extensions 5x5


----------



## Mista (Jul 5, 2007)

4/7

Back

Seated rows 2x10 2x5
Upright rows 2x10 2x5
Lat pulldown 3x10
Shrugs 3x10
Bent Seated flys 3x10
Pullups 2x5


----------



## Mista (Jul 5, 2007)

5/7

Chest / Tris

Flat DB Bench 2x10 1x9
Tri Extension 3x10
Incline DB 3x10
Pulldowns 2x10 1x9
Flys 1x10 1x5
Peck Deck 1x10 1x5


----------



## Mista (Jul 5, 2007)

Diets been really good the last 2 weeks, dropped a few pounds of fat.


----------



## Mista (Jul 8, 2007)

7/7

Bis / Shoulders

Preacher Curls 3x10
Alternate DB Press 3x10
Incline Hammer curls 3x5
Side Raises Supersetted with Front Raise 3x5
Shoulder press 2x10
Standing curls 1x5


----------



## Mista (Jul 10, 2007)

9/6

Legs

Leg press 3x10
Squat 3x10
Calve raises 3x10
Leg extensions 5x5


----------



## Mista (Jul 10, 2007)

10/6

Back / shoulders

Decided to combine the two and go 3x5.

Seated rows 3x5 PB
Alternate shoulder press 3x5 PB
Upright rows 3x5 PB
Shoulder press 3x5 PB
Lat pulldown 3x5
Shrugs 3x10.
Bent flys 3x5 PB
One arm rows 3x5
Pullups 3x5


----------



## Mista (Jul 11, 2007)

11/6

35mins walking

Abs


----------



## Mista (Jul 12, 2007)

12/6

Chest / Bi / Tri

DB Bench 1x5 1x5 1x5 PB
Preacher curls 1x5 2x5 PB
Incline 3x5
Tri pulldown 3x5
Hammer curls 3x5
Cable flys 3x5

Having some shoulder issues, can lift more weight but the pain in my shoulders is making me hold back.


----------



## Mista (Jul 16, 2007)

16/6

Back

Seated rows 1x5 1x5 1x5 PB 1x2 PB 1x1 PB 
Upright Rows 4x5
Lat pulldown 4x5
Shrugs 3x10
Pullups 3x5
Seated bent flys 3x5
One arm rows 1x5 1x4 Grip kept failing.


----------



## Mista (Jul 18, 2007)

18/6

Chest / Shoulders / Bis / Tris

DB Bench 1x5 1x5 1x2PB 1x5
Shoulders 2x5 1x5
Preacher curls 1x5 2x5 PB
Tri extension 1x5 2x5PB
Incline Bench 2x10 1x8
Dips 3x10
Hammer curls 3x10


----------



## Mista (Jul 23, 2007)

23/7

Back / Legs

Pullups 3x10 slow
Upright rows 3x5
Seated rows 1x3 1x3 1x3PB
Leg press 2x5 2x1PB
Lat pulldown 3x5
Squat 3x10
Shrugs 3x10
One arm row 3x5
Calve raises 3x10

10 minute ride.


----------



## Mista (Jul 24, 2007)

24/7

Chest / tris / abs

DB bench 1x5 1x5 1x5PB
Incline 3x10
Tri extension 2x5 1x6 PB
Tri pulldown 2x10 1x9
Peck Deck 1x10 1x5 1x20
Abs


----------



## Mista (Jul 26, 2007)

26/7

Shoulders / Bis

Alternate shoulder press 2x5 1x5PB
Arnold press 2x5 1x3PB 1x5
Preacher curls 1x5 1x5 1x5 PB
Hammer curls 1x5 1x5 1x1PB 1x5
Shoulder press 1x10 2x10
Standing curls 3x10


----------



## Mista (Jul 30, 2007)

30/7

Back

Upright rows 2x5 1x5 PB
Seated rows 1x5 1x5 1x5PB
Pullups 3x10
Shrugs 3x10
Lat pulldown 3x5
Seated bent flys 3x5
Face pulls 2x10 1x7


----------



## Mista (Jul 31, 2007)

31/7

Legs

Leg press 1x5 1x5 1x10 PB!
Leg extensions 4x5
Squat 3x10
Lunges 3x5
Calve raises 3x10


----------



## Mista (Aug 1, 2007)

1/8

Chest / Tris

DB Bench 1x5 1x5 2x5 PB
Incline 1x10 2x10 PB
Tri extension 1x5 1x5 1x5 1x5
Tri pulldown 1x5 1x9
Flys 3x5

Was really tired and sore after workout.


----------



## Mista (Aug 6, 2007)

4/8

Shoulders / Bis

Hungover, dehydrated and sleep deprived. Worst workout ever.


----------



## Mista (Aug 6, 2007)

6/8

Back / Abs

Upright rows 2x5 1x5 
Seated rows 1x5 1x5 2x3
Pullups 3x10
Shrugs 3x10
Lat pulldown 3x5
Seated bent flys 3x5
Face pulls 3x5
One arm rows 3x5
Hypers 1x15
Incline abs 1x60

Felt good.


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

Shit Mista,,, that  looks like a huge workout! That must have taken awhile!

Making up for your crappy one?


----------



## Mista (Aug 6, 2007)

katt said:


> Shit Mista,,, that  looks like a huge workout! That must have taken awhile!
> 
> Making up for your crappy one?



Yea, it took around 45mins-1hour. Also I'm experimenting with a different training style. Some days I will do a few exercises 3x5 trying to get PBs and then a few 3x10 just to get the reps up. Kinda taking ideas from the P/RR/S program but incorporating them into a smaller cycle.  Last night I was sticking more to my usual weight but still doing 3x5, but more exercises. So it was kinda like a 3x10 day but with split exercises, if you get that?


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

Mista said:


> Yea, it took around 45mins-1hour. Also I'm experimenting with a different training style. Some days I will do a few exercises 3x5 trying to get PBs and then a few 3x10 just to get the reps up. Kinda taking ideas from the P/RR/S program but incorporating them into a smaller cycle.  Last night I was sticking more to my usual weight but still doing 3x5, but more exercises. So it was kinda like a 3x10 day but with split exercises, if you get that?



Totally get that


----------



## Mista (Aug 7, 2007)

7/8

Legs

Stair machine 2 mins fast
Leg press 1x3 1x5 1x5 1x5 1x3PB
Squat 3x10
Calve raises 3x10
Leg extensions 1x5 1x5 1x5 1x3PB
Lunges 1x5

Had some clen today, will take it on off days and leg days only for 2 weeks.


----------



## katt (Aug 7, 2007)

How do you like the Clen?? I've been reading up on cutting cycles lately..


----------



## Mista (Aug 7, 2007)

katt said:


> How do you like the Clen?? I've been reading up on cutting cycles lately..



I have done a few cycles with it and think its great. Like I'm sure you have read it does have its sides (shakes,cramps,headaches) and can drain you when it comes to workouts. I do sup with taurine and I have potassium but bannanas are good.  I'm by no means fat, but after a week or two of this with dosages 50 - 200 mcg and a clean diet, it can give great results. I don't seem to lose any muscle mass at all, it keeps me more alert and for the first week I'm not as hungry. Last cycle I did the same as I'm doing this time.

Back / Traps
Legs - Clen
Chest / Tris
Off - Clen
Shoulders / Bis
Off - Clen
Off - Clen

That seems to be good for me. I have about 2.5 - 3 months before i need to cut a few pounds for summer but thought I might do 2 weeks now just to keep the bf low. I intend on using it again as it is by far the best thing I have used.


----------



## Mista (Aug 8, 2007)

8/8

Chest / Tris

Incline 1x10 1x10 1x10
Flat DB 1x7 1x5 1x7
Tri extension 1x10 1x10 1x10
Flys 3x10
Tri pulldown 3x10
Peck deck 2x15

Dropped some weight and was concentrating on short RIs between 30 - 60 seconds.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

so is this 1x 10 lbs... or 1x 10 reps???


----------



## Mista (Aug 8, 2007)

katt said:


> so is this 1x 10 lbs... or 1x 10 reps???



 

10 reps.


----------



## Mista (Aug 12, 2007)

10/8

Bis / Shoulders

Alternate shoulder press 3x10
Hammer curls 3x10
Arnold press 3x10
Preacher curls 3x10
Standing shoulder press 6x5 with
Standing curls 6x5 no RI

All weights low with short RI 0-60


----------



## Mista (Aug 13, 2007)

13/8

Back / Legs

Pullups 3x10 slow
Seted rows 1x5 1x5 2x3
Leg press 2x10 1x30
Upright rows 1x10 2x5 1x10
Squats 3x10 
Shrugs 3x10
Face pulls 2x5 1x10
Calve raises 3x10
Hypers 1x15
Face pulls 2x5 1x10


----------



## Mista (Aug 13, 2007)

14/8

Had clen again today, avoided it over the weekend because I was dehydrated from drinking. Should do abs tonight and possibly go for a swim or jog.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 13, 2007)

Mista said:


> 13/8
> 
> Back / Legs
> 
> ...



How long do your routines take?


----------



## Mista (Aug 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> How long do your routines take?



Last night 1 hour. Usually 45-1 hour.


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

Mista said:


> 14/8
> 
> Had clen again today, avoided it over the weekend because I was dehydrated from drinking. Should do abs tonight and possibly go for a swim or jog.



Is that one of the sides of clen?  Do you need to up your water intake while taking it?


----------



## Mista (Aug 14, 2007)

katt said:


> Is that one of the sides of clen?  Do you need to up your water intake while taking it?



Absolutely. I already drink plenty of water but when on it I am drinking a lot more.


----------



## Mista (Aug 15, 2007)

15/8

Chest / Tris

DB Bench 1x5 1x5 1x5 1x7PB
Incline 3x10 Short RI
Tricep extension 1x7 1x5 1x10
Tri pulldown 2x10 1x8
Flys 1x10 1x5 1x8


----------



## Mista (Aug 20, 2007)

20/8

Put shoulders off until Monday to break my usual cycle. Got sick Sunday night and was feeling like shit.

Alternate shoulder press 1x7 1x5 1x10
Arnold press 1x5 1x5 1x10
Preacher curls 1x5 1x5 1x5 1x10
Hammer curls 3x5
Seated shoulder press 1x10 2x5

I have had a back problem for 3 weeks, going to get a massage this week.


----------



## katt (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your back.. hopefully the massage will help!


----------



## Mista (Aug 20, 2007)

My mum gets similar back problems, she goes to a Chinese massage place and says its great. Thats where I'm going.


----------



## Mista (Aug 22, 2007)

22/8

Back / Traps

Seated rows 1x5 1x5 1x5
Upright rows 1x4 1x5 1x4 1x5
Pullups 4x5
Shrugs 3x10
One arm bent rows 3x5
Hypers 1x15
Face pulls 1x7 2x5
Lat pulldown 1x1


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey Mista    

You still doing the clen ?


----------



## Mista (Aug 22, 2007)

Actually today was the first day I have had it in a while. Because I don't have it everyday it still works. Even in a day with calorie restrictions I can notice the difference. I took 160mcg this morning.


----------



## Mista (Aug 26, 2007)

24/8

Chest / Tri

DB Bench 1x10 1x5 1x7 1x4
Incline 3x5
Pull overs 1x5 1x7 1x5
Flys 1x1 1x5 1x10 1x5
Dips 1x8 2x7
BB Bench 1x8


----------



## Mista (Aug 27, 2007)

27/8

Shoulders / bis

Arnold press 2x5 1x2 1x5
Alternate Shoulder press 1x5 1x4 1x5
Preacher curls 1x5 1x5 1x5 1x5
Hammer curls 3x5
Front raises 1x5 2x5
Light shoulder press 3x10 Short RI
Light curls 2x10 Short RI


----------



## Mista (Aug 29, 2007)

29/8

Back / Traps

Lat pulldown 1x5 3x10
One arm rows 3x10
Seated rows 1x5 2x5
Upright rows 1x5 1x5 1x2 1x5
Shrugs 3x10
Hypers 1x15
Bent flys 3x5


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey Mista - nice back workout... How's it feeling?  Did your massage help?


----------



## Mista (Aug 29, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey Mista - nice back workout... How's it feeling?  Did your massage help?



The massage was great! It feels heaps better, there is still a slight tightness sometimes but its improved a lot. I was thinking of going again tonight.


----------



## Mista (Sep 2, 2007)

31/8

Rode to gym

Chest

DB Bench 1x5 1x9PB 0x1 1x5
Incline Bench 3x10
Flys 3x5


----------



## Mista (Sep 3, 2007)

3/8

Was meant to do shoulders and tris but injured arm in an arm wrestle Friday night. Decided to do legs instead. I will need to take time off for it to heal, it took a while last time. But, I won again so its ok.

Legs / abs

Leg press 3x10
Squat 3x10
Leg extension 4x10
Calve raises 3x10
Decline abs 1x60
Bicycle crunches 2x30


----------



## Mista (Sep 10, 2007)

10/9

Did a full upper body workout in the form of one warmup set of ten then one set of ten at about 60% because I wasn't sure about my arm. 

What I didn't want to happen happened, my arm became sore and I couldn't lift. I went home and iced it. I will take more time off.


----------



## Mista (Sep 13, 2007)

13/9

Fullbody

Good workout besides pain in last 2 exercises. By monday should be good to go.


----------



## Mista (Sep 18, 2007)

18/9

Fullbody

Seated rows 1x3 1x5
Bench 1x9
Leg press 1x10
Squat 1x10
Alternate shoulder press 1x4
Upright rows 1x4
Chinups 2x10
Shrugs 1x10
Incline press 1x10
Preacher curls 1x10
Hypers 1x10
Abs 1x20 1x20
One arm rows 1x10
Dips 2x10

Lots of movements done with mainly single sets for each. Will be going back to my split next time. Workout time 55 minutes.


----------



## Mista (Sep 24, 2007)

21/9

Full body


----------



## Mista (Sep 24, 2007)

24/9

Went back to normal split

Shoulders / Bis

Alternate shoulder press 3x5
Hammer curls 3x5
Arnold press 3x5
Preacher curls 3x5
Abs 2x30
Light shoulder press and standing curls 2x10 No RI


----------



## Mista (Sep 25, 2007)

25/9

Chest

Bench 1x10PB 1x10 1x10 Dropped 20 pounds each set
Incline 1x10PB 2x10 Dropped 40 pounds
Dips 1x10 1x7 1x3
Flys 1x10 1x7


----------



## Mista (Oct 2, 2007)

28/9

Back / Traps

Was sick so didn't get a very good workout at all.


----------



## Mista (Oct 2, 2007)

2/10

Shoulders / Legs

Alternate shoulder press 1x5 2x5
Arnold press 0x1 2x5
Squat 3x10
Leg press 2x10 1x20
Abs 1x30 3x10
Calve raises 2x10 1x12
Shoulder press 3x10


----------



## Mista (Oct 2, 2007)

3/10

Well tomorrow will be a year since I started this journal. Plenty of lessons have been learned, goals have been achieved and injuries have healed. Here is a quick breakdown for the last year.

- Last year started at 76.2kg (168) and now weigh 80.5kg (177) with lower bf. Gained at least 4.1kg (9) of muscle.

- Fractured a bone in my hand in November, Broke a finger in February, snapped a ligament in my ankle in March, and also had trouble with my shoulders, elbows and back. Currently am feeling great.

- Achieved my bench goal of 1x10, exceeded my leg press goal, improved body weight exercises, form is sorted out, and general strength is greatly increased. Tried different exercise programs, P/P/L, fullbody, body part splits, as well as different rep ranges. I have found what has worked for me.

- I still have trouble with how much alcohol I drink, but can avoid it during the week. Diet is generally good, never eat sweets and have found how much I need to eat for maintenance. 

So now, again just under two months until summer, I find myself in the best form I have ever been. It's time to set new goals and keep moving forward. Because I want to look good for summer, I am looking at more of a maintenance phase, with food cycling depending on workout days. 

My next post will go more into detail about my workout plan.


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like the year has been good to you - looking forward to seeing you next plan!


----------



## Mista (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, not much time for a decent post but here goes. 

My new program will incorporate three different routines. The rough outline is to do a P/P/L split once a week with reps ranging 3x5, 3x8, 2x10, 3x10, but not always that order. Also a full body workout at the end of the week with reps of 1x5, 1x8 or 1x10. A body part split of chest / back / shoulders / legs will be the next week, rep ranges similar to P/P/L and then once that is complete do another full body workout. 

Reps will not be layed out but rather determined in what body part is lacking, or how much was done last time at the gym. No one day has to have same rep ranges, or RI.

This has a many variables, and if monitored correctly I believe I will achieve great results. 

This is my plan over summer, to keep as much strength as possible, aswell as trying to get bigger.


----------



## Mista (Oct 9, 2007)

4/10

Tried back again but have had a problem with my head causing dizziness, stars, sickness and above normal temperature. After a few minutes had to leave.


----------



## Mista (Oct 9, 2007)

5/10

Still have headache but tried to go again, did bench with 40 pounds less and left soon after because of intense pain.


----------



## Mista (Oct 9, 2007)

9/10

Headache still here and a bit worried, was hanging out to lift so took some asprin before this workout. 

Fullbody

Bench 1x5 1x10 (Could have got a PB but decided to do last 2 slow)
Seated rows 1x3 1x4 1x3
Alternate shoulder 1x5 1x4 1x5
Pullups 1x10
Hammer curls 1x8 1x2
Upright rows 1x10
Dips 2x10
Chinups 1x10
Squats 1x20
Leg press 1x20

Usual head pain was not as bad, leave it a couple days and start a split or do another full body.


----------



## Mista (Oct 14, 2007)

12/10

Full body

Incline bench 1x10 PB
Pullups 1x10
Arnold press 1x4 1x5 1x2
Chinups 1x10
Abs 1x30 1x10
Calve raises 1x20
Shrugs 1x10
One arm rows 1x10
Hypers 1x15
Preacher curls 1x10
Dips 2x10


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2007)

17/10

Decided to start my Push / Pull / Legs.

Push 

DB Bench 1x10
Incline 1x10
Arnold press 2x5
Alternate press 2x5
Dips 1x10
Incline 1x10 -20Pounds
DB Bench 1x5 - 20Pounds
Dips 1x10 1x5

After the first bench I got a really bad headache which stuffed up my workout. I was wanting to do more sets but I couldn't. Workout 45mins, could have got a PB on incline. I will finish the pull and legs but after that change the split to have fewer sets.


----------



## Mista (Oct 18, 2007)

18/10

Pull

Seated rows 1x3 1x4 1x4
Upright rows 1x5 1x6 1x5
Pullups 1x10
Preacher curls 1x4 1x5 1x10
Shrugs 3x10
Chinups 1x10
Hammer curls 1x7 1x6 1x3
Face pulls 1x7 1x6 1x5


----------



## Delusional (Oct 18, 2007)

the new routine you have planned sounds awesome, and youre off to a good start so far. keep it up ! you gave me an idea for my new routine im planning..thanks !


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks like things are looking good. I love push/pull/legs. I'd say for sure it's one of my favorite routines.


----------



## Mista (Oct 23, 2007)

Delusional said:


> the new routine you have planned sounds awesome, and youre off to a good start so far. keep it up ! you gave me an idea for my new routine im planning..thanks !



Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Mista (Oct 23, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Looks like things are looking good. I love push/pull/legs. I'd say for sure it's one of my favorite routines.



The only problem I find is if I want to do to many exercises I get exhausted before I finish and have to drop huge weight to finish. I am getting around this by lowering sets or exercises.


----------



## Mista (Oct 23, 2007)

23/10

Did push instead of legs, will do legs tonight.

Flat DB Bench 1x3 1x3 1x5 1x10
Incline 1x3 1x10 1x10
Alternate shoulder press 3x6
Flys 2x10
Abs 1x20 4x10
Tri pull down 2x10
Dips 4x10


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

We like the push/pull/legs also... but same as you, our time is limited, so we end up doing shoulders and abs on a separate day..


----------



## Mista (Oct 23, 2007)

katt said:


> We like the push/pull/legs also... but same as you, our time is limited, so we end up doing shoulders and abs on a separate day..



Yea, I will be incorporating that into my plan also. It allows me to work each bodypart more.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2007)

Mista said:


> The only problem I find is if I want to do to many exercises I get exhausted before I finish and have to drop huge weight to finish. I am getting around this by lowering sets or exercises.



Yeah, I know what you mean. I usually just pick when I get there because I can set up what I want to do on the spot. If there's an area I feel needs work I always do that first because my first few sets are always the best.


----------



## Mista (Oct 24, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. I usually just pick when I get there because I can set up what I want to do on the spot. If there's an area I feel needs work I always do that first because my first few sets are always the best.



I do that too.


----------



## Mista (Oct 24, 2007)

24/10

Legs

Leg press 1x3 1x3 1x3 2x3 1x20 (was nearly throwing up)
Squat 2x10 1x20
Leg extension 3x10
Calve raises 2x10 1x20
Leg curl 2x10 1x6 1x2 1x1 1x1


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice job. I'm glad you kept your lunch down for the leg press though.


----------



## Mista (Oct 25, 2007)

25/10

Pull

Seated rows 1x3 1x3 1x3 1x3 2x3 1x4
Upright rows 1x5 1x5 1x4 1x10
Pullups 1x10
Chinups 1x10
One arm rows 2x10
Lat pulldown 1x5 1x5 1x6
Hypers 1x15
Face pulls 1x10 1x4
Hammer curls 1x5 1x10

Was more trying to give my lats a workout than traps or bis.


----------



## Mista (Oct 29, 2007)

29/10

Chest 

DB Bench 1x5 1x10 2x10 (dropped 20pounds)
Incline 1x10 2x10 (dropped 20 pounds)
Flys 2x10 1x7
Dips 4x10

Didn't have much energy or time, still pretty happy with my bench. I know I can hit a new PB when I want.


----------



## Mista (Oct 31, 2007)

Shoulders / Abs

Arnold press 1x5 1x4 1x5 1x6 1x5
Alternate shoulder press 1x4 1x5 1x4 1x5
Decline abs 1x40 3x10
Front raises 1x5 3x5
Shoulder press 1x10


----------



## Mista (Nov 1, 2007)

1/11

Legs

Leg press 1x5 1x5 1x5 2x5 1x20
Extensions 1x5 3x1 1x10
Leg curls 3x10
Squats 3x10
Calve raises 3x20


----------



## Mista (Nov 4, 2007)

2/11

Back / Traps

Pullups 1x10
Chinups 1x10
Upright rows 1x5 1x5 1x5 1x5
One arm rows 3x10
Shrugs 3x10
Hypers 1x20
Face pulls 3x10


----------



## Mista (Nov 5, 2007)

5/11

Arms / Abs

Skull crushers 1x10 1x6 1x8 1x10PB!
Preacher curls 1x5 1x5 1x5PB!
Abs 1x60
Bike abs? 3x20
Tri pulldown 3x10PB!
Hammer curls 2x5 1x8 1x10


----------



## Mista (Nov 7, 2007)

7/11

Back / Traps

Was meant to do Push but triceps were killing me! I should have has another day rest because after a couple sets my elbows couldn't keep up with the weight.  

Pullups / Chinups 2x10 2x10
Upright rows 1x10 1x6 1x5
Hypers 2x10
Shrugs 3x10
One arm rows 2x10


----------



## Mista (Nov 11, 2007)

10/11

Half assed shoulders and chest


----------



## Mista (Nov 13, 2007)

13/11

Fullbody

Bench 1x10
Chinups 1x10
Incline bench 1x10
Arnold press 2x5
Facepulls 1x10
Shrugs 1x10
Dips 1x10
Abs 1x30 2x20
Flys 1x10
One arm rows 1x10
Hypers 1x10
Pullups 1x10
Dips 1x10 super slow last 2


----------



## Mista (Nov 13, 2007)

Need to do legs but sprained ankle nearly 2 weeks ago and is still bruised and swollen.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your ankle man.  But like I told JailHouse, pay now, or pay longer.  When I seriously hurt myself (and so far I've yet to do it any other way), I take a full month off.  I don't try to work around it.  I just stop.

Solid workout on the upper body!  If you like unilateral stuff, you should try unilateral DB rows.  Those are a lot of fun.  Plus, if you want to up your weight on BB Bench, switch to DBs for a month.  I did that and make good gains.


----------



## Mista (Nov 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Sorry to hear about your ankle man.  But like I told JailHouse, pay now, or pay longer.  When I seriously hurt myself (and so far I've yet to do it any other way), I take a full month off.  I don't try to work around it.  I just stop.
> 
> Solid workout on the upper body!  If you like unilateral stuff, you should try unilateral DB rows.  Those are a lot of fun.  Plus, if you want to up your weight on BB Bench, switch to DBs for a month.  I did that and make good gains.



I have been using DBs for a while now because I been hitting the gym alone with no spotter. I'm looking forward to seeing how much I can BB press.


----------



## katt (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice workout today Mista!  How'd you sprain your ankle??  I've done that before and almost wished that I had broken it rather than sprained it, it would swell up so much I couldn't tell the difference between my calf and ankle....  yeah  kankles!!


----------



## Mista (Nov 13, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice workout today Mista!  How'd you sprain your ankle??  I've done that before and almost wished that I had broken it rather than sprained it, it would swell up so much I couldn't tell the difference between my calf and ankle....  yeah  kankles!!



Funny story actually. Was trying to have sex behind a shed at a 21st but we were both blind drunk and kept falling over. I woke up and couldn't walk.


----------



## katt (Nov 13, 2007)

OMFG... now that's funny!!      


But,,, what better way to sprain an ankle


----------



## Mista (Nov 18, 2007)

16/11

Upper body

Don't remember what I did exactly besides doing a set or two on a variety of movements.


----------



## Mista (Nov 20, 2007)

20/11

Push

Shoulder press 3x10
Flat DB Bench 1x9 1x10
Incline 1x10 1x10
Alternate shoulder press 2x4
Dips 2x10
Light flys 2x10
Light skull crushers 1x10

Still having trouble with elbows, might need a deload.


----------



## Mista (Nov 27, 2007)

23/11

Pull

Can't remember.


----------



## Mista (Nov 27, 2007)

27/11

Chest / Tris

DB Bench 1x5 3x10 PB!!!
Flys 3x10
Tri extension 1x4 1x3 1x10
Incline 2x10 
Dips 4x8

Tris were pretty fried after first bench. The gym was really hot and it was effecting my workout. 

As for getting back to doing legs, its not looking good. My ankle is still giving me heaps of shit even though I have been avoiding using it.


----------



## Mista (Dec 3, 2007)

3/12

Back / Traps / Bis

Pullups 2x10
Seated Rows 1x3 1x3 1x3 1x5
Shrugs 3x10
Preacher curls 1x5 1x5 1x5 1x10
Close grip pulldown 3x10


----------



## Mista (Dec 3, 2007)

29/11

I forgot to post my shoulder workout.


----------



## Mista (Dec 4, 2007)

4/12

Chest / Tris

Incline DB bench 1x5 1x5 1x10 PB!!!
Flat DB bench 1x10 1x11 PB 1x9
Tri extension 1x5 1x10 light
Flys 1x10 1x10 light
Dips 4x10


----------



## katt (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice PB on the DB presses!   Has anyone asked you why you don't post your weights??   If not, can I ask?


----------



## Mista (Dec 4, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice PB on the DB presses!   Has anyone asked you why you don't post your weights??   If not, can I ask?



Yes I have been asked about weights before. I think it is just the fact that some people can lift a fair bit more weight than me, so it makes my weight look small, even though compared to some it's quite a bit. I think after my holidays I will start posting weights.


----------



## katt (Dec 4, 2007)

Great!   And don't forget the pictures!!


----------



## Mista (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a topless pic from my birthday last year (December 13th) , I will take another one next week and post them to compare.


----------



## katt (Dec 4, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Mista (Dec 9, 2007)

7/12

Shoulders / Legs / Abs

Alternate shoulder press (hammer grip) 1x5 3x5 PB
Squat 3x10
Incline abs 3x20 3x10
Leg press 3x10
Seated shoulder press 3x10


----------



## Mista (Dec 10, 2007)

10/12

Workout A

DB Bench 1x9 2x10
Pullups 3x10
One arm rows 3x10
Dips 4x10
Shrugs 3x10


----------



## Mista (Dec 27, 2007)

28/12

First workout after my holiday.

Fullbody

Bench 2x10
Seated rows 3x5
Upright rows 3x5
Military press 3x5
Pull ups 2x10
Dips 2x10
Squats 2x10
Leg press 2x10
Incline abs 1x30 1x20
Calve raises 1x20

All done in 45 mins. Weights were alot lighter than usual but didn't want to get an injury first day back. I was about to chuck by the end so it was still good.


----------



## katt (Dec 28, 2007)

So how are you feelin' today after that workout?  Sore?


----------



## Mista (Jan 6, 2008)

katt said:


> So how are you feelin' today after that workout?  Sore?



The next few days were pretty good actually.


----------



## Mista (Jan 6, 2008)

2/1

Push

Flat bench 1x5 2x10
Alternate shoulder press 1x5 1x3 1x5
Dips 4x10


----------



## Mista (Jan 6, 2008)

3/1

Legs / Abs

Leg press 1x5 1x10 1x5 1x5 1x5
Squat 1x10 2x10
Calve raises 2x20 1x16
Incline abs 3x20
Sit up bends? 3x20


----------



## Mista (Jan 6, 2008)

4/1

Pull

Pull ups 2x10
Chinups 2x10
Upright rows 4x5
One arm bent rows 3x10
Preacher curls 1x5 2x5 1x10


----------



## Mista (Jan 8, 2008)

8/1

Push

Arnold press 1x5 4x5
Incline 1x5 1x5 0x1 0x1 1x10 1x10
Incline abs 1x20 2x10 weighted
Dips 4x10 1x9


----------



## Mista (Jan 10, 2008)

10/1

Pull

Seated rows 1x5 1x5 1x5 1x5 1x3 1x1 1x1
Lat pulldown, close hammer grip 3x10
Shrugs 4x10
Pullups 1x10
Bicep curls 1x5 1x3


----------



## Mista (Jan 13, 2008)

11/1

Legs / Abs

Leg press 1x5 1x5 1x5 1x5 1x3 PB 1x5 2x10
Squat  3x10
Incline abs 1x50 3x10 weighted
Calve raises 3x20
Bike abs 3x20


----------



## StanUk (Jan 13, 2008)

I like your workouts Mista, nice and simple but no doubt very effective.


----------



## Mista (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Stan.


----------



## Mista (Jan 14, 2008)

14/1

Chest / Tris

Flat bench 1x5 1x10 1x10 1x10
Incline 1x5 1x10 0x1 1x10
Dips 3x10 1x9
Light Flys 1x10 1x5 1x10

Arms were fried after this, I think from not eating enough or getting enough sleep the last few days.


----------



## Mista (Jan 16, 2008)

16/1

Back / Bis

Pullups 2x10
Upright rows 1x5 2x5 PB 1x5
Preacher curls 1x5 1x5 1x3 PB 1x5
One arm rows 3x10
Light upright rows and curls 2x5


----------



## Mista (Jan 17, 2008)

17/1

Legs

Leg press 1x5 1x5 1x5 1x5 1x3+failure 1x5 1x5 1x5 2x10
Squat 3x10
Calve raises 3x20


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2008)

so............   I thought you were going to start posting your weights????


----------



## Mista (Feb 3, 2008)

I haven't had anytime to visit here lately, plus I am just getting over a couple accidents that have stopped me hitting the gym. I'm eager to get back at it, starting tonight. Weights will come when I have the time to post back here.


----------



## Mista (Feb 12, 2008)

11/2

Chest

Incline DB 35x5 60x10 70x10
Flat bench DB 80x5 100x10 100x10 80x10
Dips 4x10


----------



## Mista (Feb 12, 2008)

12/3

Back / Traps / Bis

Seated rows 100x5 200x5 300x5x3
Pullups 3x10 Slow
Upright row 20x5 120x5x4
Bi curls DB 35x5 60x5 60x4 35x5


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2008)

What the hell... you had me believing that your weights weren't "up there"...  nice one Mista.. weights are great.

What's up with those accidents? What happened?


----------



## Mista (Feb 13, 2008)

First accident was me splitting my head open doing a bike jump into a pergola. Then a week later I saved my friend getting more severely hurt by a guy with a flick rod. I got hit twice, across the neck and collarbone.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2008)

katt said:


> What the hell... you had me believing that your weights weren't "up there"...  nice one Mista.. weights are great.



I'll second this!  Those are strong numbers!


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2008)

Mista said:


> First accident was me splitting my head open doing a bike jump into a pergola. Then a week later I saved my friend getting more severely hurt by a guy with a flick rod. I got hit twice, across the neck and collarbone.




Ouch!


----------



## goob (Feb 13, 2008)

300 on a seated row?????  Thats about the highest i've seen for that exersice on here.  Good job Mista.

What is it about adelaide, the way you speak, it sounds like a warzone....


----------



## Mista (Feb 13, 2008)

It's not a war zone, it is actually a pretty quiet and laid back place. However like most places there are less desirable people / practices that go on somewhere around the place. By one way or another, I have come across a few.


----------



## Mista (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Mista (Feb 14, 2008)

15/2

Shoulders

Alternate DB press hammer grip 30x5 60x5x3
Front raises 15x10 40x5x3
Side raises 15x10 40x5x3
Seated shoulder press machine 65x5 155x10x3


----------



## Mista (Feb 18, 2008)

18/2

Upper body

DB Bench 20x10
DB Upright rows 20x10
DB Shoulder press 20x10
DB Bent rows 20x10
DB Overhead extension 20x5
DB Curls 20x5
All done super slow with no RI

DB Bench 60x5 100x10
One arm shouler press 30x5 60x7
One arm bent rows 60x5 100x10
Incline DB bench 80x10
Upright rows 120x7 140x5x2
Pullups 2x10
Dips 2x10 1x20
Hammer grip pulldown 200x10
Hammer curls 60x10

I got a pressure headache for the first time in months from this workout, which was a shame because it was feeling good. Having today off, then legs tomorrow and hopefully the headache will be gone.


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2008)

wholly moses! Now there's some volume!!  Your weights really amaze me, .. what's your height/weight?   I take it the injuries are healing ok?


----------



## Mista (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm 5'9 and 176 pounds (2 days ago). Yea they are, but on the 4th of March I get a false aneurysm cut out my temple which will mean more time off


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2008)

Mista said:


> I'm 5'9 and 176 pounds (2 days ago). Yea they are, but on the 4th of March I get a false aneurysm cut out my temple which will mean more time off



Not good... sorry.  Was that from the bike accident?


----------



## Mista (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope, this was from several months ago when a group of guys jumped me at the pub.


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2008)

Good gravy,, you haven't had too good of luck lately  

btw, the photos are beautiful... I always wondered what it looked like there.


----------



## Mista (Feb 20, 2008)

Legs / Abs

Leg press 200x5 300x5 400x5 500x5 600x5 650x5 500x5 400x5 300x5 200x10
Decline abs twisted 20 each side
Decline Abs 20, then 4x10 with 45 plate.

I was hot and tired, plus the other leg stuff was taken so I called it a day.

Oh forgot to mention, after 650 on leg press, the only RI was taking the plates off till I had finished on the machine.


----------



## Mista (Feb 21, 2008)

21/2

Upper

DB Bench 20x10
DB Upright rows 20x10
DB Shoulder press 20x10
DB Overhead extension 20x5
DB Curls 20x5
All done super slow with no RI

Incline DB bench 60x5 80x10
DB Bench 80x5 100x10
Seated rows 140x5 300x5 300x5
One arm shouler press 70x4 60x5 45x5 
DB Shrugs 70x5 100x10
Pullups 2x10 1x8
Dips 4x10
Hammer curls 60x5


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

Mista said:


> Legs / Abs
> 
> Leg press 200x5 300x5 400x5 500x5 600x5 650x5 500x5 400x5 300x5 200x10
> Decline abs twisted 20 each side
> ...




Wholly crap! 650 on the leg press   

Having a light day I see...


----------



## Mista (Feb 21, 2008)

My legs are sore today. The most I have pressed is 700, but thats using all the big plates in the gym. I need to look for a new gym as 100 DBs are as big as they go, and I cant leg press what I want unless the gym is empty. I don't have a spotter to BB bench or whatever, and I wouldn't trust 98% of the people that go there to spot me.


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

With that kind of weight, that is a good call


----------



## Mista (Feb 25, 2008)

25/2

Chest

Incline DB Bench 60x5 80x10x3
Flat DB Bench 80x5 100x10x2 100x5 80x4
Dips 4x10


----------



## Mista (Feb 27, 2008)

27/2

Back

Pullups 1x10 Chinups 2x10
Hammer grip pulldown 200x10
Upright BB Rows 120x5 150x5 PB 120x5
One arm DB row 100x10x3

Gym is packed these days with people groups of people that rotate on the equipment, making it hard to do anything you want.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2008)

Mista said:


> Gym is packed these days with people groups of people that rotate on the equipment, making it hard to do anything you want.



Solid workout, Mista!

I miss out on a lot of equipment at home, but at least I don't have to wait.  It's a trade off.  Be thankful that you have all that equipment to work with.


----------



## Mista (Feb 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, Mista!
> 
> I miss out on a lot of equipment at home, but at least I don't have to wait.  It's a trade off.  Be thankful that you have all that equipment to work with.



I suppose, working out at home would be nice. I am quite the anti social when I lift.


----------



## Mista (Feb 28, 2008)

29/2

Legs / Abs

Bike 6 mins
Leg press 200x5 300x5 400x5 500x5 600x5 700x1 then failure 300x5 400x5
Side bent abs 2x20 
Abs with 45 plate 1x20 2x10
Abs 1x20
Squat machine 300x10x2 (Max)
Calve raises machine 300x20x2 (Max)

Kinda disappointed I only got one rep at 700, I was going for three. My left knee feels a bit weak sometimes, I might purchase a knee strap.


----------



## katt (Feb 28, 2008)

Mista said:


> I suppose, working out at home would be nice. I am quite the anti social when I lift.



You and me both... I just put on my headphones & go at it... The other half mentioned a time or two that I act uppity at the gym..  just because I don't talk to other people....  I just want to get it done & get out of there - It's not my social hour for Christs sake..


----------



## DOMS (Feb 28, 2008)

Mista said:


> I suppose, working out at home would be nice. I am quite the anti social when I lift.



Anti-social? I won't tolerate people in the same room as me when I workout.  Workout time is strictly "me" time.


----------



## Mista (Mar 12, 2008)

I had my operation to get the false aneurysm removed from my head 8 days ago, and last night was the first night I have been to the gym since. It's still sore and I have had a headache all week so I took it pretty easy, even though it felt like a hard workout. 

12/3

Push

Flat DB 30x10 80x10x3
Incline DB 30x10 60x10x3
Alternate shoulder press 30x10 50x5x6
Dips 4x10

Workout 45mins.

It's been really hot here lately, 35-40 (95-104), and hard to workout in that heat.


----------



## Mista (Mar 13, 2008)

13/3

Pull

One arm bent rows 30x10 100x10x3
Upright BB rows 60x10 120x5x6
Chinups 4x10

Way to hot in the gym again.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 13, 2008)

Some impressive weight your using Mista, and 4 x 10 chins is damn good in my book!


----------



## Mista (Mar 16, 2008)

14/3

Abs / Legs

Leg press 300x5 400x5 500x5 600x3 700x1 750x3 PB 600x5 500x5 400x5 300x5 200x20
Abs with 45 plate 6x10
Side bent abs 10x4


----------



## Mista (Mar 19, 2008)

19/3

Push

DB Bench 30x10 70x5 80x5 90x5 100x8
DB Incline 30x10 60x5 70x5 80x10
Seated shoulder press machine Maxx10x2
Dips 3x10 1x20

Gym membership ran out and I renewed it for another 3 months.  

I have had some issues, all of which are healing well. I need to get back into strict eating and solid training. In the next 2.5 months I will be lifting at least;

Bench DB 100x12x3
Incline DB 90x5x3
One arm shoulder press 70x5x3
Leg press 750x5x2
Seated row 300x5x5
Abs with 45 plate 20x3
Upright rows 170x5

Fingers crossed no more problems. This will be done.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2008)

Solid workout, Mista!

Glad to hear you're going to be 100% soon!


----------



## Mista (Mar 25, 2008)

20/3 

Pull

25/3

Chest 

Incline DB 30x5 80x10x3
Flat DB 30x5 100x10x2 100x0 (Couldn't get the weight up) 100x9 
Dips 4x10 4x1 with super slow negatives


----------



## Mista (Mar 26, 2008)

26/3

Back

Seated rows 140x5 220x5 300x5x3 140x10x2
Close grip pulldown 200x10x3
Shrugs 120x5 220x5 270x3 PB 320x0 270x5 PB 220x5x2
Chinups 6x5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 26, 2008)

Workouts look solid in here.   

300 on Rows is impressive


----------



## Mista (Mar 27, 2008)

27/3

Legs

Leg press 200x10 400x10 500x5x2 600x5 700x10 PB 400x10 200x20
Squat 300x10x3
Calve raises 2x10 1x20 2x10


----------



## Mista (Mar 30, 2008)

28/3

Abs / Bis

Just really wanted to work my abs, but did some curls because my bis didn't feel like they got a workout this week.

Abs with 45 plate 15x4 
Side abs with 25 plate 2x20
Abs 20x1 10x2
BB curls close grip super slow and concentrating on form 70x10 80x10 90x10 100x10


----------



## Mista (Apr 1, 2008)

2/4

Workout 1

Flat DB Bench 60x5 100x10 100x8 100x9
Rack pulls 120x5 220x5 320x0 320x5x3
Incline DB 80x5x5
Bent rows DB 100x10 100x8x2


----------



## Mista (Apr 7, 2008)

4/4

Workout 2


----------



## Mista (Apr 7, 2008)

7/4

Chest

Incline DB 60x5 80x10 90x0x2 80x10x2
Flat DB 100x10 100x9 100x5 Slow
Dips 4x10
Flys 60x5


----------



## Mista (Apr 9, 2008)

9/4

Back

Seated rows 100x5 220x5 300x5x4 PB
Chinups 4x10
Hammer curls 55x5 65x5x2
Close hammer pulldown 200x10x2


----------



## Mista (Apr 10, 2008)

10/4

Legs / Abs

Leg press 100x10 300x5 400x5 600x5x2 600x10x2 300x10
Abs with 45 plate 20x3
Side abs with 25 plate 2x20


----------



## katt (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey there Mista..     Looks like your workouts are moving right along!  Staying away from injuries for a while?


----------



## Mista (Apr 12, 2008)

No injuries at the moment, everything seems to be going well. Thanks.


----------



## Mista (Apr 12, 2008)

11/4

Shoulders / Traps

Hang clean and press 50x5 100x5 120x5x2 120x4
Arnolds 60x5x3
BB Shrugs 120x5 220x5 320x3 PB 220x5
Side laterals 40x8x3


----------



## Mista (Apr 14, 2008)

Chest / Abs

Low incline 70x5 80x5x5
Flat DB 100x12 100x10 100x4 80x8
Decline abs with 70DBx10x3
Dips 4x10


----------



## Mista (Apr 16, 2008)

16/4

Back

Rack pulls 120x5 220x5 270x5 320x5 320x4 220x5
Chins 5x2 8x3
One arm pulldown 100x8 120x5 100x8

Gym packed with pin heads so called it a day.


----------



## Mista (Apr 17, 2008)

17/4

Legs / Bis / Tris

Squat using oly bar, atg 70x5 120x5 170x5x3 120x5
Deads 120x5 220x5x2
DB Curls 50x5x3 supersetted with
Skull crushers DB 50x5x3


----------



## Built (Apr 17, 2008)

How's it feeling for you?

Oh - meant to ask - can you add weight to your chins?


----------



## Mista (Apr 17, 2008)

My butt hurts. After squats my legs were pretty fried. I found a good spot on my back however. 

I can't add weight to chins, unless I buy a belt or find some other way to do it.


----------



## Built (Apr 17, 2008)

I've been known to string a couple of old t-shirts together to weight them. You could also try an old backpack - might be more comfortable worn backward.


----------



## Mista (Apr 22, 2008)

Chest 

Incline DB 40x5 80x12x3 PB
Flat DB 100x0 100x5x4 100x4 100x0
Dips 4x10


----------



## Mista (Apr 23, 2008)

23/4

Legs / abs

Squat 120x5 170x5 220x2x2 170x5
Leg press 100x5 400x5 500x5 600x5x5
Abs +80x8x3


----------



## katt (Apr 23, 2008)

Built said:


> I've been known to string a couple of old t-shirts together to weight them. You could also try an old backpack - might be more comfortable worn backward.



Never thought of wearing a backpack... great idea!


----------



## katt (Apr 23, 2008)

Mista said:


> 23/4
> 
> Legs / abs
> 
> ...



Dude - you're just freaking strong as shit.. gj


----------



## Mista (Apr 23, 2008)

katt said:


> Never thought of wearing a backpack... great idea!



I found a belt that i can use, I just need a chain to loop through a plate.


----------



## Mista (Apr 23, 2008)

katt said:


> Dude - you're just freaking strong as shit.. gj



Thanks, I'm a work in progress.


----------



## Mista (Apr 23, 2008)

Weight check as of last night 80.1kg (176). Started creatine again after a while break so should see weight go up a bit. I'm hoping to get it up to around 85kg (187) in the next couple months.


----------



## Mista (Apr 27, 2008)

24/4

Back

Rack pulls 120x5 220x5 270x5 320x5 370x1x2 PB
Chins 3x10
One arm pulldown 120x5x3 
One arm bent rows 100x5x2
Upright rows 120x5x3


----------



## Built (Apr 27, 2008)

So nice to see chins and heavy rack pulls in a workout. One arm lat pulldowns are a personal favourite of mine - it's amazing how much better those hit lats than bilateral pulldowns!

The one red flag I see is the upright rows. You ever feel any shoulder pain from these? Because cleans are WAY better (AND way cooler!), and might be a very nice sub for this movement. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Mista (Apr 28, 2008)

No I don't ever get shoulder pain from them. I am doing hang clean and press, but after a week or so I felt my traps were shrinking. Upright rows seem to hit them very well. 

OOHHH! I got a chain to hang weight from the gym belt. :bounce:


----------



## Mista (Apr 28, 2008)

28/4

Chest

Ok, so some guys at the gym offered to spot me on bench because they notice I always use DBs.

Flat BB Bench 140x4 190x5 240x5 PB! 260x4 PB! 240x6! 
Incline BB 140x5 190x5 PB! 210x5 PB! 
Dips +25x5 +50x5x3 +50x10PB!


----------



## Built (Apr 28, 2008)

Watch it with the rows. 

Do you do hang cleans, or off the floor?


----------



## Mista (Apr 28, 2008)

Hang cleans


----------



## Built (Apr 28, 2008)

I freaking LOVE those. 

How do you do 'em - what rep range, weight used etc. And how often?


----------



## Mista (Apr 28, 2008)

I do hang clean and press. I could up the weight if i dropped the press part. I have been doing low reps, once a week.


----------



## Built (Apr 28, 2008)

I do both. Heavier for the hang cleans, and lighter for the clean and press - sometimes I just do split-jerks and blow off the clean and press part entirely.

How much can you hang clean for a triple?


----------



## Mista (Apr 28, 2008)

I have never done them by themselves.


----------



## Built (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay, well, how much for hang clean and press?


----------



## Mista (Apr 28, 2008)

Hang clean and press 50x5 100x5 120x5x2 120x4

Was the last time.


----------



## Built (Apr 28, 2008)

That's a respectable clean and press!

Now, next time you are supposed to do upright rows, try doing hang cleans, but no press. Get that weight up! I can hang clean a 5-rep set with 115, and a triple with 120 - but only clean and press 95. You should be able to do a LOT more than me if you can clean and press 120! I'll be interested to hear what you think (and how you feel the next day) when you go really heavy on the hang clean without the press. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at what happens to your shoulders, traps and forearms!


----------



## Mista (Apr 30, 2008)

30/4

Back

Rack pulls 140x4 240x5 340x5 440x1PB! 500x0 340x5
Chins +25x5x5 PB!
Seated rows 100x5 300x5 One arm 140x5 160x5 PB!
One arm pulldown 130x5 
Pulldown 200x10x2


----------



## Mista (May 1, 2008)

1/5

Legs / Abs

Squat 140x5 240x5x3 PB! 140x10
Leg press 200x5 400x5 500x5 600x8x3
Abs +80x10x3 PB!

I forgot what I was squatting last time, and thought I was having a hard time with the same weight, when I really upped the weight and reps quite a bit.


----------



## goob (May 1, 2008)

Holy shit, nice leg pressing dude.


----------



## Mista (May 4, 2008)

Thanks goob.


----------



## Mista (May 4, 2008)

3/5

Traps / Shoulders / Bis / Tris

Hungover...

Hang cleans 140x5x3 160x5
DB shoulder press 60x5 70x4x2 70x2 60x5
Light tricep pushdown 3x12 slow
Bi curls 70x5 60x8 60x5
Upright rows 160x5x2


----------



## Built (May 4, 2008)

How did the hang cleans feel? You put up some nice weight there!


----------



## Mista (May 4, 2008)

Considering I felt like crap, they felt like crap. I'm sure I will be able to do them much better next time.


----------



## Built (May 4, 2008)

If you can do that while feeling like death... let's just say I'm looking forward to seeing what a steak and a good night's sleep will do for you!


----------



## Mista (May 5, 2008)

5/4

Chest

Flat DB Bench 100x12x3 PB!
Lox DB Incline 80x5x4 80x12 PB!
Dips +50x10 +75x8x2 PB! +75x3


----------



## Mista (May 6, 2008)

6/5

Back

Rack pulls 140x5 240x5 340x5 440x1 340x5 
One arm seated row 160x5x3 PB!
Pullups +25x8x5 PB!
One arm pulldown 70x5 130x5x2 PB! 
Pulldown 200x10 200x4


----------



## Built (May 6, 2008)

Lats are getting STRONG!


----------



## Mista (May 11, 2008)

9/5

Legs / Shoulders

Didn't get to eat before gym, so energy wasn't there.

DB HS Shoulder press 60x5x5
Squat 140x5 190x5 240x5 240x2 140x12x2
Leg press 400x12x4
Goodmornings light 2x8 Couldn't seem to get these working right.


----------



## Built (May 11, 2008)

What's your problem with the GMs, Mista?


----------



## Mista (May 11, 2008)

I'm assuming my form. The weight was more annoying on my back / neck and I didn't feel it in my legs. I did them seated. 

Tell me what I did wrong. 

I had my legs a bit narrower than shoulder width, pretty straight but slightly bent.
Butt back, back pretty much straight.
Went down very slow and low. 
Held the bar like squatting.


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2008)

Have you tried Zercher Good-mornings?  I really like 'em.  Plus, they may alleviate some of the problems that you're having.


----------



## Mista (May 11, 2008)

No I haven't DOMS, that was my first time trying them. They look tough on your arms. What type of weight are you using?


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2008)

Mista said:


> No I haven't DOMS, that was my first time trying them. They look tough on your arms. What type of weight are you using?



It's been a while since I've done them, but I think my PR is 160.


----------



## Built (May 11, 2008)

For standing GMs, the weight travels straight up and down, in a line, while the knees bend a little and your ass goes back. Really, it's a Romanian deadlift but holding the barbell like a squat. 

Seated, the weight should be sent through your heels.


----------



## Mista (May 13, 2008)

13/5

Push

Flat BB Bench 140x10 190x5 240x5x2 260x6 PB!
45 Incline BB Bench 140x5 190x5 220x1 PB! 140x12 190x5
Dips +75x10x3 PB!

Arm were fried but went with my brother who wanted to keep going.

DB shoulder press 60x5x2 70x1
Flys 50x10


----------



## Mista (May 15, 2008)

15/5

Legs / Abs

Squat 90x5 140x5 190x5 240x5x2 260x3 PB! 240x5
One legged press 200x10 300x10 300x8x3
Leg press 300x20
Abs +80x12x3 PB!


----------



## Mista (May 20, 2008)

16/6

Pull


----------



## Mista (May 20, 2008)

20/5

Push

Flat bench 140x10 190x10 240x5 290x1 PB! 240x4 190x10
BB Shoulder press 140x5x2 140x7 PB!
Incline 140x10 190x5 240x0 190x5 190x10
Dips 30x1 10x2 Someone stole my chain to hang weight of from gym, bastards.


----------



## Mista (May 21, 2008)

21/5

Legs / Abs

Squat 90x10 140x10 190x5 240x5x2 240x10 PB!
Leg press 200x5 400x6 400x10 500x10 600x10
Abs +90x12x3 PB!
Lunges with DB 30x10


----------



## Mista (May 22, 2008)

22/5

Pull

One arm bent rows 70x10 100x12x2
Upright rows 90x10 140x5 160x5 140x5x2
One arm pulldown 80x5 130x5x2 150x5 PB! 100x10
Seated curls BB 50x10 90x10x2


----------



## katt (May 22, 2008)

Lookin good as ever Mista... keep it up.


----------



## Mista (May 27, 2008)

Thanks katt.


----------



## Mista (May 27, 2008)

27/5

Chest

Flat DB Bench 60x5 100x10x3 100x9
Incline DB Bench 80x10x4
Flys 35x10 60x10 60x5 35x5


----------



## Mista (May 28, 2008)

28/5

Back

Rack pulls 140x7 240x5 340x5 440x3 PB! 500x1 PB!! 340x10
One arm pulldown 150x5x3 PB!
Seated rows 300x5x4 PB!


----------



## JailHouse (May 28, 2008)

150 one arm pulldown wtf. Good job allthe way around.


----------



## Mista (May 28, 2008)

Oh btw, I got sum wrist straps. They defiantly helped!


----------



## Mista (May 28, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> 150 one arm pulldown wtf. Good job allthe way around.



Thanks mate, they felt pretty good. I'm sure they will be going up in the not too distant future..


----------



## lucifuge (May 28, 2008)

Mista said:


> 28/5
> 
> Back
> 
> ...



Holy Crap!
nice numbers my friend
_you are a strong S.O.B._


----------



## goob (May 29, 2008)

Mista said:


> 28/5
> 
> Back
> 
> ...


 
Nice workout Mista.  Great numbers.

Have you heard anymore about that assalt charge?


----------



## JailHouse (May 30, 2008)

damn mista.  gr8 numbers man.


----------



## Mista (Jun 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Nice workout Mista.  Great numbers.
> 
> Have you heard anymore about that assalt charge?



Thanks goob.

I heard that he was getting scans on his eye because there was something not right, but he wasn't going to take it any further.


----------



## Mista (Jun 3, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> damn mista.  gr8 numbers man.



Thanks, I have been slowly but surely going up in weight or reps and just going with it.


----------



## Mista (Jun 3, 2008)

3/6

Chest / Abs

Incline 90x10 140x5 190x5 240x5x2 PB! 240x1 190x5
Flat bench 140x10 240x10x2 190x12
Flys 60x10x2 60x8
DB Extension? 35x10 50x5 35x10
Abs +80x12x3
Dips 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice job on the PBs


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 3, 2008)

nice job bro your strong.  how tall are you and what do you weight?


----------



## Mista (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks guys.

5,9 and 180. I'm on a slow bulk atm, gained about 8 pounds (after losing size on December holidays) 

Want to get to around 190-195 then cut to a solid 185.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Mista (Jun 4, 2008)

4/6 

Back

Rack pulls 140x5 240x5 340x5 440x3 340x8 240x10
One arm seated row 160x5 180x5x3 PB!
One arm pulldown 160x3 PB! 150x5 130x5
Chins 10x2


----------



## Mista (Jun 5, 2008)

5/6

Legs

Sqaut 140x10 190x5 240x5x3 190x10
Leg press 300x10 500x10 600x10 700x10 800x10 PB! These are not full rom, I do get good quad stimulation though. Next time I am going to drop the weight and go deep.


----------



## goob (Jun 6, 2008)

800 on the leg press???????????????????????

Worthy, very fucking worthy Mista.  I felt the world slide on its axis....


----------



## Mista (Jun 10, 2008)

11/6

Push

Flat bench 140x5 190x5 240x3 310x0 310x0 240x5 290x1 240x5
DB shoulder press 60x8x3
Incline DB press 80x12x3
Dips 3x10
Flys 60x8 45x8x2

Having a bit of back trouble and getting a massage tomorrow. I really wanted to break the 300 this week on bench but felt crap from the start, so decided to go easy this week.


----------



## Mista (Jun 11, 2008)

11/6 Last entry was the 10th

Pull

One arm bent rows 80x5 100x12x3
Close grip pulldown 200x12x3
Upright rows DB 60x5x5
Shrugs DB 100x12x3
Hammer curls DB 35x5x5

Not trying to set any PB's this week, my back is giving me heaps of shit.


----------



## Mista (Jun 16, 2008)

13/6

Legs / Abs

Squat 125x5 225x8x3
Leg press 300x10 300x30x2!
Abs +80x12x3


----------



## Mista (Jun 16, 2008)

16/6

Full upper

Flat DB Bench 60x5 100x12
Rack pulls 225x5 375x6 325x6
Incline DB Bench 60x5 80x12
One arm rows 60x5 100x12
Shoulder press 30x5 60x6x2
One arm pulldown 70x5 130x5x2
Shrugs 60x5 100x12
Chins 10x2
Dips 10x2


----------



## Mista (Jun 17, 2008)

17/6

Legs / Abs

Squat 75x5 125x5 225x8x2 225x10 PB!
One legged press 200x8 300x8 400x8x2 
Leg press 400x20x2
Abs +100x10x3 PB!


----------



## Mista (Jun 22, 2008)

19/6

Full upper 

Upright rows 60x10x3 PB!
Incline bench DB 80x12x3
Pulldown 200x12x3
Skull crushers, curls, flys 35x10x3 Supersets
Dips, Chins 10x2 Supersets


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice work mista!!  I hate high rep squats!


----------



## Mista (Jun 24, 2008)

24/6

Push

Flat bench 75x10 125x10 175x10 225x5 275x5 175x10
Incline Bench 125x10 175x10 195x5 225x8 175x10
Arnold press 25x10 35x10 40x10
Flys 55x10 65x10x2
Pushdown 90x10 70x10 100x10
Seated shoulder press machine 155x8 110x10 130x6


----------



## goob (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice benching Mista, your one strong aussie mofo.


----------



## Mista (Jun 25, 2008)

Legs / Abs

Squat 75x10 125x10 175x5 225x5 255x5 PB! 225x5x3
One legged press 250x10 400x5 400x8 400x8 400x3 (Left knee didn't like these at all so I just stopped)
Leg press 400x20x3
Abs +100x10x3
Abs 30


----------



## Mista (Jun 25, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Nice work mista!!  I hate high rep squats!





goob said:


> Nice benching Mista, your one strong aussie mofo.



Thanks.


----------



## Mista (Jun 26, 2008)

26/6

Pull

Rack pulls barx10 125x10 225x10 325x5+5 425x3+3x2
Seated rows 220x5 300x5x4 220x7+3
One arm pulldown 150x5x2 130x7
Chins 10x2 Held half rep for 10 seconds on last one.


----------



## Mista (Jul 1, 2008)

1/7

Chest

Flat bench 75x10 125x10 175x5 225x5 275x4 225x10 195x10
Incline DB 50x10 90x10x2 90x9
Tricep pushdowns? 100x10x3
Crappy peck deck lightx10 stackx10x3
Dips 10


----------



## Mista (Jul 2, 2008)

2/7

Back 

Rack pulls 75x10 125x10 225x5 325x10 Stopped as legs bruised from week before 
Seated one arm rows 80x5 160x5 180x5 PB! 200x5 PB!
Close grip pulldown (new machine, no weights written) 10x5 16x5 21x1 21x4 18x7x3
DB Shrugs 100x12
Pullups 10x3

Just to add, the 18 on pulldowns felt like around 240 pounds?


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 2, 2008)

Vary nice mista!  I fuck my legs up to with deads to, I always scrape the shit outa them.


----------



## Mista (Jul 2, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Vary nice mista!  I fuck my legs up to with deads to, I always scrape the shit outa them.



Lol yea. I had never had it that bad, I can see bruise lines where my knuckles scraped up my leg.


----------



## Mista (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh, after I left the rack, I seen 3 guys go up to the bar and try move it, with no luck. I felt like loading another 100+ up and busting it for reps. 

I just checked my record, and I had seated rowed 180x5x3, so I didn't improve as much as I thought. I still had more in me though.


----------



## Mista (Jul 7, 2008)

3/7

Legs

Crap because I hadn't eaten.


----------



## Mista (Jul 7, 2008)

5/7

Abs / Shoulders

DB shoulder press 35x10 60x5x6
Abs +100x10x3
Front raises / Side raises 15x10 35x5x3


----------



## Mista (Jul 7, 2008)

Haven't eaten enough lately, especially protein. Also sleep has beer poor, it shows.


----------



## Mista (Jul 8, 2008)

8/7

Chest

Incline Bench 75x5x2 125x10 175x5 225x5x5 PB!
Flat DB Bench 100x10x3
Bench Dips +50x10 +100x10x2
Flys 60x10 60x8 50x8


----------



## Mista (Jul 9, 2008)

9/7

Back

Rack pulls 125x10 225x5 325x5 375x5 425x3 505x1 325x5 225x10
Reverse grip pulldown, wider 200x12x3
One arm DB rows 100x8x3

Hurt my lower back doing the rack pulls and it killed my workout.


----------



## Mista (Jul 15, 2008)

11/7

Legs

Shit.


----------



## Mista (Jul 15, 2008)

15/7

Upper

Flat bench 125x10 175x10 225x5 275x5 225x5 175x10x2
Lat pulldown 13x10 15x10 18x5 16x5 15x5 13x10
Incline DB HG 60x10 70x10 80x10
One arm bent rows 100x12x3


----------



## Mista (Jul 20, 2008)

16/7

Legs

Shit. My back is fucked.


----------



## Mista (Jul 20, 2008)

18/7

Upper 

DB Bench 100x12x3
Seated rows ?
Upright rows 70x8 70x5x2 50x10
Dips 25x1 10x2 5x1
Pullups 10x2


----------



## Mista (Jul 23, 2008)

22/7

Chest

DB Bench 60x5 100x12x3
Incline DB Bench 80x12x3
Flys 60x10x2 50x7 35x10
DB Skull crushers 50x10 50x7 35x10
Dips 1x5 lol


----------



## Mista (Jul 23, 2008)

23/7

Back

Seated row one arm 100x5 160x5 200x5
Seated rows 300x5x2 200x10
Pulldown, chinup grip 100x10 200x10 260x7 220x7 200x10
Seated BB curls with pad 50x10 70x10x2


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 24, 2008)

Mista said:


> 23/7
> 
> Back
> 
> ...



strong numbers mista!


----------



## Mista (Oct 20, 2008)

21/10

Wow time goes fast!

Still been hitting the gym, diet has been poor the last 3 weeks, and lost about 10 pounds because of it. Training hard again now...


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 20, 2008)

welcome back


----------

